# Free Pour Anytime



## JimBean1

New beans, Brazil Ipanema Yellow Catuai - lovely!!


----------



## joey24dirt

I had no scales this morning so had to guess with the dose. Wasn't bad lol


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> I had no scales this morning so had to guess with the dose. Wasn't bad lol


Wow so neat!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Wow so neat!


Wonkey though. Yours is better. I still can't get anywhere near a hollow heart


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## MildredM




----------



## joey24dirt




----------



## joey24dirt

Little bit wonkey, just like myself!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## JimBean1

Simple but delicious.


----------



## hotmetal

Last of the Foundry's LSOL today. About to dive in on the Craft House, 6 days post roast. Hope it's settled.


----------



## Scotford

A nice long holiday has helped my chi


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Loving this columbia supremo nobel oro de suarez.


----------



## MildredM

Celebrating with this tonight . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Celebrating with this tonight . . .


Happy celebrations


----------



## tohenk2

I like simple


----------



## tohenk2

Nice setup!

(and you obviously know how to use & enjoy it)



MildredM said:


> Celebrating with this tonight . . .


----------



## MildredM

I am pretty miffed. Ian's first attempt at a pour and he produces a Golden Eagle


----------



## JimBean1

Nice coffee this morning with Redber's new Francais blend.


----------



## JimBean1

Francais blend continues to please! Think this is my favourite bean to-date.


----------



## joey24dirt

How freaky. Messing about with snapchat face swap and managed to to this....










Free pour face swap yo!


----------



## MildredM

Nooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## MildredM

Can't you face Coffee in a Morning . . . .

















Some would say you've too much time on your hands. I won't say that . . .


----------



## kennyboy993

I dare you to show that to your work mates Joey


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Can't you face Coffee in a Morning . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some would say you've too much time on your hands. I won't say that . . .


It was an accident I swear!


----------



## joey24dirt

kennyboy993 said:


> I dare you to show that to your work mates Joey


Haha I will. I've got contractors with me tomorrow who don't know me that well, so it should freak them out plenty


----------



## Snakehips

joey24dirt said:


> How freaky. Messing about with snapchat face swap and managed to to this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free pour face swap yo!


Is that what's known as a mug shot ?

Either way Joey, foaming at the mouth is not a good look !!


----------



## Obnic

joey24dirt said:


> How freaky. Messing about with snapchat face swap and managed to to this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free pour face swap yo!


New avatar


----------



## joey24dirt

Love this time of year. Keeping coffee warm with the fire


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> New avatar


Nooo!! It would make me jump every time!!


----------



## JimBean1

First taste of Sumatran Mandheling beans, absolutely delicious!! So thick and deep


----------



## MildredM




----------



## salty

Day 2 Espresso Journey










It's only taken me an hour, half a bag of coffee, a pint of milk, RSI due to hand grinding and 5 cups thrown away as undrinkable...and it looks more like a toddler's finger painting than latte art...


----------



## iulianato

This is my 3rd attempt ever. I think it went well...


----------



## haz_pro

salty said:


> Day 2 Espresso Journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only taken me an hour, half a bag of coffee, a pint of milk, RSI due to hand grinding and 5 cups thrown away as undrinkable...and it looks more like a toddler's finger painting than latte art...


This image came up on tapatalk and I thought it was mine for a second. Exactly resembles what mine look like every time


----------



## salty

Day 9 Espresso Journey










Baby steps but moving in the right direction...


----------



## Sparkyx

First time I've poured anything that resembles a pattern without overfilling the cup and ruining it...

It's only taken me 3 years of practicing.


----------



## LukeT

That looks lovely.

Very early days for me. A month or so in and I think I have the right notes, just not necessarily in the right order...


----------



## LukeT

(sorry about the bubbles)


----------



## tobyjrn6

The failed swan, aka the duck


----------



## joey24dirt

Thursday morning thingy


----------



## tobyjrn6

Never seem to get any length in my rosettas, tips?


----------



## Obnic

tobyjrn6 said:


> Never seem to get any length in my rosettas, tips?


That looks good though. Finer foam, slower pour, pull back as you wiggle.


----------



## Sparkyx

For over three years now I've been struggling with texturing milk consistently. It's either too thick, too thin, and the times I get it just right, I start my wiggle too late that I end up over filling the cup and lose the pattern completely.

So today I was in my local supermarket picking up some bread and milk for my stepchildren's breakfast and they were completely out of skimmed milk, in fact, they didn't have much milk in at all. I didn't have time to travel to another shop so I ended up picking up the only carton of milk they had to offer, blue top whole milk. I've never tried it before, we have only ever bought skimmed.

I've just steamed my first pitcher of whole milk and my oh my, how easy. I had a perfect glossy finish on my first try. No big bubbles or water like consistency, I can only describe it as wet paint.

Better still, I started pouring and I had art forming before I the cup was half way full.

So here you go, my first ever flat white using whole milk.

Needless to say, I am rather chuffed with myself. Albeit, it's no where near as good as most of the art on this thread.


----------



## joey24dirt

Sparkyx said:


> For over three years now I've been struggling with texturing milk consistently. It's either too thick, too thin, and the times I get it just right, I start my wiggle too late that I end up over filling the cup and lose the pattern completely.
> 
> So today I was in my local supermarket picking up some bread and milk for my stepchildren's breakfast and they were completely out of skimmed milk, in fact, they didn't have much milk in at all. I didn't have time to travel to another shop so I ended up picking up the only carton of milk they had to offer, blue top whole milk. I've never tried it before, we have only ever bought skimmed.
> 
> I've just steamed my first pitcher of whole milk and my oh my, how easy. I had a perfect glossy finish on my first try. No big bubbles or water like consistency, I can only describe it as wet paint.
> 
> Better still, I started pouring and I had art forming before I the cup was half way full.
> 
> So here you go, my first ever flat white using whole milk.
> 
> Needless to say, I am rather chuffed with myself. Albeit, it's no where near as good as most of the art on this thread.


Excellent news. Yeah it's all about fat content I think. You'll be flying with it now


----------



## Sparkyx

joey24dirt said:


> Excellent news. Yeah it's all about fat content I think. You'll be flying with it now


Oh I hope so, I'm looking forward to getting home from work in the morning. I'll be having hours and hours of enjoyment pulling shot after shot. My 1kg a week habit may increase tenfold.


----------



## joey24dirt

Sparkyx said:


> Oh I hope so, I'm looking forward to getting home from work in the morning. I'll be having hours and hours of enjoyment pulling shot after shot. My 1kg a week habit may increase tenfold.


Haha it definitely will. Expensive practice that's for sure.

It will be nice to see progression photos too if you remember.

Normally when I nail it I get so giddy I knock it over or spill it


----------



## Sparkyx

joey24dirt said:


> Haha it definitely will. Expensive practice that's for sure.
> 
> It will be nice to see progression photos too if you remember.
> 
> Normally when I nail it I get so giddy I knock it over or spill it


I'll be sure to post some photos as I progress.

I'm normally heard shouting "Yes, yes, YES!"... (as pattern is forming)

...

"BALLS!" (This is at the time where I end up with a huge spillage all over my hands and countertop and turn around to find the other half with her head in her hands giggling away knowing exactly what I've done).


----------



## MildredM




----------



## salty

Day 22 espresso journey


----------



## JimBean1

My first one for a while, pretty pleased with it though @joey24dirt.


----------



## salty

Day 26 espresso journey


----------



## tobyjrn6

salty said:


> Day 26 espresso journey


I think more height on the final cut through will help you out a lot, along with slightly wetter milk


----------



## JimBean1

Christmas Eve hanging heart - my first one


----------



## salty

JimBean1 said:


> Christmas Eve hanging heart - my first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30894


OMG


----------



## haz_pro

I know it's nothing special, but it's the best I've done so far.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Christmas Eve hanging heart - my first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30894


So that's where you have been 

Slipped away to practice. Awesome work mate


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> So that's where you have been
> 
> Slipped away to practice. Awesome work mate


Haha @joey24dirt - been busy with work and family but someone bought me a coffee art book yesterday and this pattern looked awesome







Happy Christmas!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Haha @joey24dirt - been busy with work and family but someone bought me a coffee art book yesterday and this pattern looked awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 30896


Merry Christmas to you and yours too


----------



## pgarrish

It's not as pretty as you guys' but it tastes nice!

Blackcatcoffe signature blend

Happy Christmas


----------



## haz_pro

And again.

The distinction between my milk and espresso is very unclear - as opposed to others in this thread. . Need to read up more on technique.


----------



## JimBean1

haz_pro said:


> And again.
> 
> The distinction between my milk and espresso is very unclear - as opposed to others in this thread. . Need to read up more on technique.


 @haz_pro It looks like you're flooding the crema with foam. Potentially stretch the milk less and start your pour high before dropping down for the pattern. Your wiggle looks good for the Rosetta so it's just getting the contrast. Try simply pouring into the middle from high so it punches through the crema then just come down low and wiggle and see what happens.

Can you get a video of a pour?


----------



## tobyjrn6

I second this, theres a good chance if milk etc is ok you just need to start your final pour closer to the surface of the coffee


----------



## joey24dirt

Merry Christmas all.










Sketchy pour but loving my new mug 

Cheers santa!


----------



## tobyjrn6

Xmas day pours for the mother and i, merry christmas everyone


----------



## hotmetal

joey24dirt said:


> Merry Christmas all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sketchy pour but loving my new mug
> 
> Cheers santa!


You've obviously been a good boy this year - love that mug Joey!


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Merry Christmas all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sketchy pour but loving my new mug
> 
> Cheers santa!


That's a beautiful kuksa. Don't forget to cure it


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> That's a beautiful kuksa. Don't forget to cure it


Curing sounds amazing


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Curing sounds amazing


Especially the '(as many times as necessary!)' bit I'm guessing hehe.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Especially the '(as many times as necessary!)' bit I'm guessing hehe.


I wonder if you can use various types of alcohol


----------



## MrShades

I was in Lapland a week or so ago, and saw a few Kuksas for sale in local shops. Was quite tempted until I clocked the price...


----------



## ashcroc

MrShades said:


> I was in Lapland a week or so ago, and saw a few Kuksas for sale in local shops. Was quite tempted until I clocked the price...


Buy a crook knife & carve your own. Then you can carve 10 more & rwtirw on the proceeds hehe.


----------



## joey24dirt

The stars aligned this morning


----------



## Missy

MrShades said:


> I was in Lapland a week or so ago, and saw a few Kuksas for sale in local shops. Was quite tempted until I clocked the price...


What's the difference between these and the ones you can pick up on Amazon for £15 or so?


----------



## MildredM

Missy said:


> What's the difference between these and the ones you can pick up on Amazon for £15 or so?


Never mind the cups, do we need one of these?!


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> Never mind the cups, do we need one of these?!


Nah, had one once about ten years ago. Totally pointless... Unless you sit with your coffee at your elbow and never touch it... Anyway haven't you got a fancy keep it warm cup thing now?


----------



## ashcroc

Missy said:


> What's the difference between these and the ones you can pick up on Amazon for £15 or so?


One of them has been priced for the tourist market.


----------



## hotmetal

Is that 56.90 Euro or SEK? No cup is worth 57 euro unless made from precious metals!


----------



## MildredM

When you get the milk pretty much right . . . and when you don't!


----------



## salty

MildredM said:


> When you get the milk pretty much right . . . and when you don't!


If I manage something as good as the one on the right it'll be my new year's miracle


----------



## MrShades

hotmetal said:


> Is that 56.90 Euro or SEK? No cup is worth 57 euro unless made from precious metals!


Finland, 56.90 Euros.

Bonkers


----------



## craigsalisbury

joey24dirt said:


> The stars aligned this morning


I always thought it was the shape of the cup that encouraged star alignment....but apparently I just suck and doing milk stuff









Love that mazza though, I need to do that doserless mod, and out of interest, what dosing funnel is that ?


----------



## joey24dirt

craigsalisbury said:


> I always thought it was the shape of the cup that encouraged star alignment....but apparently I just suck and doing milk stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that mazza though, I need to do that doserless mod, and out of interest, what dosing funnel is that ?


The dosing funnel came from Ebay.....

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F401404991353

It's pretty much spot on size wise so a little bit of fettling will make it fit.


----------



## salty

Day 43 Espresso Journey










This may be the best thing that's ever happened to me lol

When I realised I was actually going to get a heart I started panicking but just about held it together...quite an adrenaline rush


----------



## JimBean1

I've definitely concluded that some beans are better than others for latte art! Using Antigua and Sumatran beans just gives too thick a crema for the milk to push through - these Honduras Santa Rosa beans produce a lovely espresso but the crema breaks nice and quickly.


----------



## PPapa

My milk skills were all over the place recently, so quite chuffed to have something half decent again.


----------



## tobyjrn6

Hopefully a good omen for my quantum physics exam in an hour...


----------



## igm45

tobyjrn6 said:


> Hopefully a good omen for my quantum physics exam in an hour...


Lovely!

Good luck!!


----------



## tobyjrn6

Can confirm it was, in fact, not a good omen haha


----------



## Obnic

First in a while. Bella Barista Gaslight. Bit crooked:


----------



## joey24dirt

I had a sip just as my little lad brought me a cake over. Thought it rude not to take a photo of his baking skills


----------



## joey24dirt

Tuesday morning. Nice kick start for the mammoth task I'm on with at work


----------



## joey24dirt

Definitely need this today. KNACKERED!!


----------



## Inspector

Another rancheros shot today.

Peacock


----------



## joey24dirt

Rosetta practice


----------



## Sparkyx

Been out of practice for a few weeks due to being in hospital.

It was going well until.....


----------



## Sparkyx

@joey24dirt You make me jealous with your fine, fine art.

Would you like to give me some one-on-one training?


----------



## joey24dirt

Sparkyx said:


> @joey24dirt You make me jealous with your fine, fine art.
> 
> Would you like to give me some one-on-one training?


Staffordshire is a bit far to go, although my family tree shows we did originate around there.

I suppose there's the option of FaceTime and things like that. I'm certainly no expert though, I keep my failures to myself


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## craigsalisbury

I was going to call this splodge 2.1, but i feel a more artistic name would be 'heart of the apple'









What size cups do you use for latte art? I am finding that the loveramics flat white and cappucino cups fill up before anything can be attempted....of course it could also just be that i suck


----------



## Muska

I probably should have swirled the crema







but it's the closest I've come to a shape so far


----------



## craigsalisbury

different milk....


----------



## craigsalisbury

needs a lot of work...


----------



## haz_pro

Espresso had been left for a few minutes on this. Didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## JimBean1

Practising my photography


----------



## joey24dirt

Little bit wonky! Changed how I hold the jug and it seems to work better for me


----------



## Rakesh

6 layer tulip.


----------



## hotmetal

craigsalisbury said:


> I am finding that the loveramics flat white and cappucino cups fill up before anything can be attempted...


I found exactly the same with the Loveramics cappa cups. Too shallow and wide, it all happens so quickly and the next thing you know you've got latte art on your fingers. The Acme equivalents are a bit more forgiving. To be fair though, I do suck at latte art, must up my game!


----------



## craigsalisbury

hotmetal said:


> I found exactly the same with the Loveramics cappa cups. Too shallow and wide, it all happens so quickly and the next thing you know you've got latte art on your fingers. The Acme equivalents are a bit more forgiving. To be fair though, I do suck at latte art, must up my game!


ACME's prove difficult to get unless you want 6 or a trip in to london. I bought some 400ml le creuset tulip-esque cups which are great for the bucket-o-latte, but i need something around 300 to fill the gap.


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah I know. I went to caravan kings x to pick mine up. PITA unless you're going there anyway.


----------



## craigsalisbury

hotmetal said:


> Yeah I know. I went to caravan kings x to pick mine up. PITA unless you're going there anyway.


London is my nemesis, but i know a guy that goes past it everyday who is happy to pick a couple up for me







(caravan that is)


----------



## Rakesh

Photo from work, new milk makes latte art easier, tastes great.


----------



## craigsalisbury

Rakesh said:


> View attachment 31880
> 
> 
> Photo from work, new milk makes latte art easier, tastes great.


surprisingly i was in my local Sainsburys and they stock local dairy non homogenised milk which i found much easier to texture.....saying that i still suck


----------



## joey24dirt

Time for a quick flattie then jump on the lathe now the nippers are asleep










and yes...... I forgot to clean my cup from this morning.


----------



## Scotford

Booyah


----------



## joey24dirt

@Scotford


----------



## craigsalisbury

Scotford said:


> Booyah


bloody showoff


----------



## xpresso

I rather like this artwork of someone pinching somebody's backside or should I say 'Derriere'.

Jon



JimBean1 said:


> Simple but delicious.
> 
> View attachment 29358


----------



## christos_geo

LSOL-Notes 18g-37g 31sec. Yum.


----------



## xpresso

craigsalisbury said:


> bloody showoff


Stork delivering a baby, is there a prize for guessing.

Jon.


----------



## haz_pro

Who likes bubbles?

I had to run and grab my phone from another room, but there were bubbles to begin with any way.

I think I put too much air in the milk.

Is there any way to practice this without using milk and coffee? Or atleast without using coffee?

Maybe I need to buy some cheap beans so I can just try over and over without worrying about wasting precious coffee haha.


----------



## Rakesh

haz_pro said:


> Who likes bubbles?
> 
> I had to run and grab my phone from another room, but there were bubbles to begin with any way.
> 
> I think I put too much air in the milk.
> 
> Is there any way to practice this without using milk and coffee? Or atleast without using coffee?
> 
> Maybe I need to buy some cheap beans so I can just try over and over without worrying about wasting precious coffee haha.


I don't think there's any way to effectively practice without wasting coffee, buying cheap beans would be a good solution but milk would be wasted too. Can take quite a while to learn because of this, especially if you don't drink milk drinks.


----------



## MildredM

Here's my LSOL Notes cuppa this morning.


----------



## Sheena_Lance

nah!!I'm getting jealous, as I was still in the process of learning those arts.but for now I will be contented with my espresso brew.


----------



## christos_geo

haz_pro said:


> Who likes bubbles?
> 
> I had to run and grab my phone from another room, but there were bubbles to begin with any way.
> 
> I think I put too much air in the milk.
> 
> Is there any way to practice this without using milk and coffee? Or atleast without using coffee?
> 
> Maybe I need to buy some cheap beans so I can just try over and over without worrying about wasting precious coffee haha.


Have a look at these two videos! Think it's exactly what you are after!


----------



## xpresso

haz_pro said:


> Who likes bubbles?
> 
> I had to run and grab my phone from another room, but there were bubbles to begin with any way.
> 
> I think I put too much air in the milk.
> 
> Is there any way to practice this without using milk and coffee? Or atleast without using coffee?
> 
> Maybe I need to buy some cheap beans so I can just try over and over without worrying about wasting precious coffee haha.


You could get a part time job at either Costa or Starbucks, practice at their expense and maybe earn a few bob as well.

Jon.


----------



## Muska

Few too many bubbles still


----------



## haz_pro

christos_geo said:


> Have a look at these two videos! Think it's exactly what you are after!


Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## joey24dirt

Wanted to take a pic of the espresso I had also but couldn't resist drinking it. Rosetta practice - flat white. Delicious.


----------



## Hasi

christos_geo said:


> Have a look at these two videos! Think it's exactly what you are after!


Yep, these are really nice examples of how to save resources (and a few quid) - back when I got started I didn't stumble over those tips. So, in order to not wasting anything I just kept pulling and pouring my (and my better half's) morning cup-of-cinos daily. It really took ages until I got better







Maybe I'll find some spare time on the weekend and go practise the more complicated motifs with soapy water...!

Today's quick and dirty office rosetta (it always needs to have a curved stem, don't ask me why):


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Today's quick and dirty office rosetta (it always needs to have a curved stem, don't ask me why):
> 
> View attachment 31967


Tidal flow, lunar influence.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Tidal flow, lunar influence.
> 
> Jon.










I actually thought I'd do it on purpose, but this explains a lot...


----------



## tobyjrn6

So much potential, stupid little cup


----------



## glevum

As its Saturday....2 free pours


----------



## Muska

Not amazing but definitely my best so far


----------



## Hasi

yea! keep 'em coming!


----------



## joey24dirt

Trying to get used to the classic at work


----------



## JimBean1

Tuesday morning rosetta


----------



## J_Fo

Getting there...


----------



## Muska




----------



## KTD

Muska said:


>


Mine are similar to yours, I spent the last 15 years pretending I didn't want learn but a few weeks on here and now I've finally crumbled. It feels like it's never going to happen!


----------



## ICharger

Slowly winning with the Dtp.


----------



## JimBean1

Got some bubbles today


----------



## adz313

Using up some of my freezer beans from Atkinson's - and my best attempt in a while


----------



## craigsalisbury




----------



## tobyjrn6

Tiny bit too thicc


----------



## salty

Day 101 of my espresso journey










Slow progress but 2 "reasonable" efforts in one morning is a record


----------



## xpresso

Yes but it's the right direction and Spring is just upon us so those blooms will grow







.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Yes but it's the right direction and Spring is just upon us so those blooms will grow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


They will... over the rim at one point or another









Flourish and prosper!


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> They will... over the rim at one point or another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flourish and prosper!


Bear in mind 'Compo' (Last of the Summer Wine) always drank out of the saucer, so no waste, just don't slurp !.

Jon.


----------



## nightslayer

Ooh just found this. Have we migrated? Do like the title better..









Trying to sort out the definition at the start - always comes out as an annoying white mess!


----------



## salty

Day 103 espresso journey

Really struggling with my milk this morning...










And this is Sidmouth, Devon not the Pennines


----------



## ashcroc

salty said:


> Day 103 espresso journey
> 
> Really struggling with my milk this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Sidmouth, Devon not the Pennines


Never tried steaming with fudge brownie frijj but I'd give it a shot over soya or goat.


----------



## salty

ashcroc said:


> Never tried steaming with fudge brownie frijj but I'd give it a shot over soya or goat.


Haha - I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Hasi

oh well









I'd rather use up the snow in a few iced americanos so the driver can deliver!


----------



## tobyjrn6

Anyone hazard a guess as to why this happens to the first bulb a lot, cant really put my finger on whats going wrong with the pour


----------



## xpresso

tobyjrn6 said:


> Anyone hazard a guess as to why this happens to the first bulb a lot, cant really put my finger on whats going wrong with the pour


I'd be happy with that !!!!...... Jon.


----------



## nightslayer

Toby: I had this same problem, it's the initial pour not breaking up the crema enough so the crema kinda interferes with the milk spreading out across the whole surface of the cup. Try swirling the cup around to break up the crema before a pour?

and meanwhile in my neck of the woods, I'm trying to figure out why my lines can never get thinner.. any less aerated and the milk hardly marks the surface ):


----------



## tobyjrn6

Sadly im already doing that!! Haha i think it might be a lot to do with young beans being a little bit too active and probably not pushing the bulb hard enough.

Wrt your prob it may be largely limited by the spout of the pitcher. Think theres a coffeefusion video where he talks about this though will see if i can find it. Regardless very tidy pour


----------



## JimBean1

Lovely Saturday morning


----------



## Craig-R872

Tried something new, hanging heart.


----------



## MildredM

^^^ I'm getting Paisley!


----------



## Craig-R872

MildredM said:


> ^^^ I'm getting Paisley!


Think I might start knocking them after I have poured the art!


----------



## xpresso

JimBean1 said:


> Lovely Saturday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32784


On my laptop this definitely comes over with a 3D effect.

Jon.


----------



## Rakesh

Slowly getting there with the swan.


----------



## xpresso

Rakesh said:


> Slowly getting there with the swan.


That Tadpole just to the right is a killer.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

Rakesh said:


> Slowly getting there with the swan.


that IS Slimer holding a heart lantern. Who you gonna call?!


----------



## salty

Day 107 espresso journey


----------



## Rakesh

Slight resemblance of a swan


----------



## xpresso

Yes a swan and in love, why did I put my first attempt at the art in 'Free pour Friday' when it's a bloomin Sunday, mind you I have age on my side.

Jon.


----------



## tobyjrn6

Thinking maybe i over-textured very slightly...


----------



## xpresso

Any assumed problems need putting in perspective, it has the makings of a five legged 'Wildebeest', that said I'm not fully awake.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

This is about as fat as they grow when they survive Thanksgiving









(got to try the swan/slimer/wildebeest/turkey anytime soon, as well...)


----------



## nightslayer

One of my neatest pours yet - maybe now I can start trying the swan again!









Anyone have any experience on how the spout of the jug affects the art? Or is it just a lack of foaming technique stopping me from getting finer leaves?


----------



## Hasi

nightslayer said:


> One of my neatest pours yet - maybe now I can start trying the swan again!
> 
> Anyone have any experience on how the spout of the jug affects the art? Or is it just a lack of foaming technique stopping me from getting finer leaves?


Good one!

Concerning finer pours, it has to do with both







plus pouring technique









The thinner/smoother/more even your milk froth, the more sophisticated a pouring technique you need to establish. Unless you want to pour Jupiters, obviously.

The thinner/sharper a spout, the more precision and control you gain. Like a pencil tip. But, again, only pouring technique and arm/wrist control will improve your results.

Keep pounding!


----------



## Scotford

As we're doing swans...


----------



## J_Fo

Scotford said:


> As we're doing swans...


That's sick dude


----------



## xpresso

Scotford said:


> As we're doing swans...


Well done it's Zebedee.........






Jon.


----------



## Hasi

Would you mind closing the door? Swan's about to escape...

Veeery nice one btw, love it!!


----------



## nightslayer

Jon_Foster said:


> That's sick dude


Took the words right of my mouth


----------



## J_Fo

I've got a long way to go before I can pull off a swan (that sounded a bit weird) but I'm definitely improving... One thing that's a bit weird is that I always start with the handle of the cup at 3 o'clock but by the time I've finished it's all out of whack!?


----------



## KTD

Jon_Foster said:


> I've got a long way to go before I can pull off a swan (that sounded a bit weird) but I'm definitely improving... One thing that's a bit weird is that I always start with the handle of the cup at 3 o'clock but by the time I've finished it's all out of whack!?
> 
> View attachment 32949


Only the queen is allowed to pull off a swan


----------



## J_Fo

ktd said:


> only the queen is allowed to pull off a swan










:d


----------



## Hasi

This belongs right here: http://sprudge.com/there-was-a-penis-latte-art-contest-in-paris-75927.html


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> This belongs right here: http://sprudge.com/there-was-a-penis-latte-art-contest-in-paris-75927.html


Hoho! So many jokes on the top of my tongue, none suitable to type though


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> This belongs right here: http://sprudge.com/there-was-a-penis-latte-art-contest-in-paris-75927.html


I've liked this for the simple reason my attempt this morning resembled just that, I was inclined to post it and offer a quote from Baldrick (Blackadder) who mentioned a turnip that looked just like a 'Thingy', wish I'd done it now but wondered if it was crossing the line, not that I'm able to boast by a long shot.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> I've liked this for the simple reason my attempt this morning resembled just that, I was inclined to post it and offer a quote from Baldrick (Blackadder) who mentioned a turnip that looked just like a 'Thingy', wish I'd done it now but wondered if it was crossing the line, not that I'm able to boast by a long shot.
> 
> Jon.


Errr . . . What is it you are boasting about exactly


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Errr . . . What is it you are boasting about exactly


Just the fact 'M' that it mirrored Hasi's link exhibition and I cannot claim it was an intentional creation, what on earth did you think I meant, good Lord 'M' this is a local forum for local people







.........

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

grade A awesomeness


----------



## Craig-R872

I was challenged on my instagram page to try a snail. First try not too bad I think.


----------



## Rakesh

Saturday swan


----------



## cambosheff

A smidge of foundry magic to start the day....


----------



## coffeechap

cambosheff said:


> A smidge of foundry magic to start the day....


Thought you didn't have a grinder, that looks suspiciously like a Clima


----------



## cambosheff

coffeechap said:


> Thought you didn't have a grinder, that looks suspiciously like a Clima


The company sent me a brand spanking new one despite ParcelFarce losing the other. They've been awesome, but unfortunately due to some clown smashing my car I'm not sure either grinder or machine will be around for long (cars aren't cheap it seems


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> A smidge of foundry magic to start the day....


Been moving things round a bit, I see


----------



## Snakehips

cambosheff said:


> The company sent me a brand spanking new one despite ParcelFarce losing the other. They've been awesome, but unfortunately due to some clown smashing my car I'm not sure either grinder or machine will be around for long (cars aren't cheap it seems


Lee, remind me....... just how many black cats is it that you've run over?


----------



## cambosheff

Unfortunately not the one that c**ps in our plants!

A bit miffed really. I've had my car from new, looked after it, low miles and it seems I get faff all via the insurance (or as good as) due to age depreciation (something you and @MildredM can appreciate







So unless I can find a reasonable one that fits our needs, its car -> coffee at the moment.

Still better to have loved and lost (and all that guff)


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> Unfortunately not the one that c**ps in our plants!
> 
> A bit miffed really. I've had my car from new, looked after it, low miles and it seems I get faff all via the insurance (or as good as) due to age depreciation (something you and @MildredM can appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unless I can find a reasonable one that fits our needs, its car -> coffee at the moment.
> 
> Still better to have loved and lost (and all that guff)


Flipping heck, what a bummer.

And more guff . . . .

The hills are shadows, and they flow

From form to form, and nothing stands;

They melt like mist, the solid lands,

Like clouds they shape themselves and go.


----------



## xpresso

cambosheff said:


> Unfortunately not the one that c**ps in our plants!
> 
> A bit miffed really. I've had my car from new, looked after it, low miles and it seems I get faff all via the insurance (or as good as) due to age depreciation (something you and @MildredM can appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unless I can find a reasonable one that fits our needs, its car -> coffee at the moment.
> 
> Still better to have loved and lost (and all that guff)


At least it appears you know it's a black cat cr&^%&ing on your plants, we haven't a clue, but what is it about cat pooh that makes it reek to high heaven







.

Bummer about the car, somehow and beyond us, our car was stolen, the thieves put younger number plates on and made some differences to the paintwork style, when it came to the insurance payout we got above average payment that was associated with the new number plates and not the log book registered year, we were not about question it.

Never take their first offer if I need to mention it.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> The company sent me a brand spanking new one despite ParcelFarce losing the other. They've been awesome, but unfortunately due to some clown smashing my car I'm not sure either grinder or machine will be around for long (cars aren't cheap it seems


My husband crashed our car recently. When the police came he said the woman involved was on her mobile and drinking her latte at the time.

The police advised Ian that the woman was entitled to do what she wanted in her own conservatory!


----------



## J_Fo

Got some cheap cups from CoffeeHit and they're really helping my efforts!


----------



## jlarkin

coffeechap said:


> Thought you didn't have a grinder, that looks suspiciously like a Clima





MildredM said:


> Been moving things round a bit, I see


bloody hell, we don't need Poirot with you lot on the case...


----------



## hotmetal

Someone free pour a Poirot moustache please! The best I can do looks at best like Sherlock Holmes pipe.


----------



## Muska

A bit wonky but one of my better ones


----------



## GingerBen

It's a coffee bean!! No really it is.... :/


----------



## xpresso

GingerBen said:


> It's a coffee bean!! No really it is.... :/
> 
> View attachment 33173


Turn it 15 mins clockwise GB, it's an erupting volcano.

Jon.


----------



## JimBean1

New Coffee Compass beans make a nice cup.


----------



## xpresso

Introduce you to my dog called 'Fluke' .......










Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

How I feel about the Oscar


----------



## Obnic

Just fancied a milk drink today.

HasBean Finca La Chorrera Colobian Caturra


----------



## xpresso

Obnic said:


> Just fancied a milk drink today.
> 
> HasBean Finca La Chorrera Colobian Caturra


WOW, that's a tight pattern, is there a prize or number to beat for the amount of off-sets, NO but there is now !!!!.

Jon.


----------



## Kyle T

joey24dirt said:


> How I feel about the Oscar


Wow. That's superb joe. How did you learn the latte art? Just practice or find a decent video?


----------



## joey24dirt

Kyle T said:


> Wow. That's superb joe. How did you learn the latte art? Just practice or find a decent video?


Practice. 2 - 3 cups a day with the DTP has given me a great start. Slow and steady has probably helped.


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Practice. 2 - 3 cups a day with the DTP has given me a great start. Slow and steady has probably helped.


........... king modest with it







.

Jon.


----------



## nightslayer

So I'm still practicing this swan thing and haven't quite gotten the hang of it - I always run out of space when I'm doing the head bit! ): any and all comments on technique, or lack thereof, gladly welcomed ◡̈









In other news, I have just picked up sourdough baking, and my goodness does it remind me of my early days of coffee making and milk steaming, slowly discovering the 1001 ways that anything can and will go wrong...


----------



## Scotford

Here's summat newish... (Shitpic)


----------



## Rakesh

Improving my swan.


----------



## joey24dirt

Poor start, good finish


----------



## salty

Day 127 espresso journey

Straight into a flat white this morning after a few days away









Buoyed by my early morning success I thought I'd make another and film it this time. Probably shouldn't have bothered - I'd obviously peaked early...

http://


----------



## nightslayer

Hey we've got a swan party going on around here?









I'll pretend the poor start was deliberately done to create the flying effect~


----------



## Slee

First slowsetta...


----------



## Rakesh

Sunday swan


----------



## joey24dirt

Probably the best tasting drink I've made on the Oscar so far. Design wise I'm not sure what happened. Ran out of milk though


----------



## richwade80

This week I gambled on pausing my usual coffee subscriptions and supporting a small stall in Bath market... just to see.

They have been around for a long time but they don't do deliveries and don't exactly roast to order - it's roast and sell out of big storage jars.

The other half chose Vietnamese fair trade, which is a bit darker than Pact. I really had to tighten the grinder to get there, but it's okay. No redeeming features. I might go for a lighter roast next time.

The good news is that it is far better for pouring milk.


----------



## jonnycooper29

I know where I'm going wrong each time I steam milk, but struggle to rectify it!

Anyway, some progress is better than no progress. At least the coffee tasted amazing!


----------



## JimBean1

It's been a while, had a new kitchen and just got my machine back









@joey24dirt have you by any chance figured out how to change the auto shut-off time on the DTP?


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> It's been a while, had a new kitchen and just got my machine back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @joey24dirt have you by any chance figured out how to change the auto shut-off time on the DTP?
> 
> View attachment 33885


I haven't unfortunately haha. My DTP has been retired for a while anyway while I mess about with this Oscar.

Where did your machine go?


----------



## cambosheff

Not the best, but for a Saturday morning it'll do.


----------



## Slee

Cheeky one in my keep cup


----------



## Obnic

This morning's effort for No1 wife:










I'm way out of practice.


----------



## xpresso

Obnic said:


> This morning's effort for No1 wife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm way out of practice.


Not really, calling her No1 wife generally keeps them on their toes







..

Jon.


----------



## haz_pro

Here is my best attempt I've ever done.

Still struggling with getting the contrast others do, but hey ho!


----------



## joey24dirt

haz_pro said:


> Here is my best attempt I've ever done.
> 
> Still struggling with getting the contrast others do, but hey ho!


How are you setting the base? I think that's what it's called


----------



## haz_pro

Is that when the milk enters the shot for the first time? I just try and do it from as high as I can and then lower in. I try to swirl it about too like I've seen in the videos but clearly doing something wrong.

Back to YouTube!


----------



## richwade80

This mornings effort.


----------



## joey24dirt

haz_pro said:


> Is that when the milk enters the shot for the first time? I just try and do it from as high as I can and then lower in. I try to swirl it about too like I've seen in the videos but clearly doing something wrong.
> 
> Back to YouTube!


Yeah sounds right. I pour in a circular motion to try and get it all mixed in nice and lovely. Then I ruin the base trying to pour art. Still haven't mastered the steaming on the Oscar.


----------



## tobyjrn6

Shame about the outside getting smudged in transit


----------



## Slee

Probably my best attempt


----------



## GingerBen

Read it and weep - my heart from this morning


----------



## GingerBen

Penguin mid swim. They don't teach you this stuff at barista college


----------



## xpresso

GingerBen said:


> Penguin mid swim. They don't teach you this stuff at barista college
> 
> View attachment 33950


Sea gull mid flight Ben.

Jon.


----------



## Slee

xpresso said:


> Sea gull mid flight Ben.
> 
> Jon.


Humming bird


----------



## richwade80

Right now my 4 year old is naked protesting about getting changed for school, and screaming to watch transformers (which I do like, but have denied)

This photo 'might' have been taken earlier in the week but I don't care. I'm going to my happy place.


----------



## kennyboy993

richwade80 said:


> Right now my 4 year old is naked protesting about getting changed for school, and screaming to watch transformers (which I do like, but have denied)
> 
> This photo 'might' have been taken earlier in the week but I don't care. I'm going to my happy place.


Ha ha good luck Rich - a naked protest is an escalation indeed.... said 4 year clearly not taking any prisoners!

Has made me smile about how similar my morning has been..... unfortunately on decaf to help me through.


----------



## adz313

First one in a couple of weeks, so a bit rusty.

Using emergency beans (my successful run out pre-holiday neglected the fact that my LSOL Delivery is at work, and I am not, so dig some union beans from the back of the cupboard), and my grinder (sette 270) decided to unwind the burr screw towards the end of grinding....


----------



## tobyjrn6

Potentially the finest thing i will ever create, stupid small cup too


----------



## jonnycooper29

Getting there!


----------



## Muska




----------



## xpresso

Muska said:


>


That dark crema looks my type of crema ....

Jon.


----------



## haz_pro

Really happy with this although the top looks naff. There were less bubbles but I had to go grab my phone.


----------



## pgarrish

I'm certain this means 'serenity'*

*Or maybe it's chicken chow mein.... anyway it's very nice - Coffee Compass Mocha Espresso


----------



## richwade80

Yesterday my boy learned to ride his bike! After weeks of running around the local car park looking like I had a slipped disc, he's on his own now.

Now to get him to make a variety of milk based drinks to order!


----------



## xpresso

pgarrish said:


> I'm certain this means 'serenity'*
> 
> *Or maybe it's chicken chow mein.... anyway it's very nice - Coffee Compass Mocha Espresso


You are all wrong it's a 'signature' dish ... only in a coffee cup.

Jon.


----------



## 9719

Sunday morning special by my standards, especially as normally all I can manage is a frothy blobby thingie This is unlikely to be repeated anytime soon hence presenting it to you all. I'm well chuffed with myself as was Mrs *** when I served it to her


----------



## joey24dirt

Best pour I've had in a long time. Barista Hussle jug working wonders. So much so I've made it a trophy


----------



## joey24dirt

Oatly barista is hard work


----------



## jonnycooper29

joey24dirt said:


> Oatly barista is hard work


At least it's central! I just can't get it to be


----------



## joey24dirt

jonnycooper29 said:


> At least it's central! I just can't get it to be


Try making sure you're at 90 degrees to the handle and see if that helps keep you centred.


----------



## JimBean1

First one for a while. Loving these Indian Malabar beans


----------



## Kitkat

This wasn't intended to be latte art - it was just a splash of rather badly foamed milk from my Nespresso milk frother - but look, there's definitely a heart!







. And as for the rest - I can definitely see a snow monkey and I reckon that's really advanced latte art


----------



## Muska

A little too much milk in the pitcher and I messed it up a little


----------



## jonnycooper29

Coming to the end of Raves C Suarez, and I have enjoyed it so much!

Considering I was half a sleep for this, relatively happy..


----------



## GingerBen

First attempt at a Rosetta. Got over excited that I'd made decent milk and poured it too fast so all the layers crashed in to each other lol


----------



## joey24dirt

It's been a while


----------



## tobyjrn6

Upon sharing this morning's first two i was challenged...










Would argue i rose to the challenge


----------



## joey24dirt

Don't know what happened here but I love it!!


----------



## hotmetal

Nothing spectacular but I kind of like it.









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## christos_geo

joey24dirt said:


> Don't know what happened here but I love it!!


Excellent hollow heart! Reminded me of this:


----------



## joey24dirt

christos_geo said:


> Excellent hollow heart! Reminded me of this:


Ah yea that's what I was aiming for, but I ran out of milk when I was due to start drawing the girl


----------



## joey24dirt

Rough night with teething child, so I made sure my darling came downstairs to a bit of love ....










Made with teeside coffee company Costa Rican beans and oatly barista milk.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Rough night with teething child, so I made sure my darling came downstairs to a bit of love ....


You mean the flowers?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> You mean the flowers?


The coffee mainly, I bought her the flowers on Saturday


----------



## Hasi

Good man!


----------



## Hasi

as seen in here


----------



## eddie57

Last caffeine of the day

ran out of beans so Aldi Colombian


----------



## xpresso

eddie57 said:


> Last caffeine of the day
> 
> ran out of beans so Aldi Colombian
> View attachment 34954


Admit it, it's not all that bad !!!!!!...... Jon.


----------



## eddie57

xpresso said:


> Admit it, it's not all that bad !!!!!!...... Jon.


No it's not I've said that in another thread. Whenever I runout I grab these


----------



## xpresso

eddie57 said:


> No it's not I've said that in another thread. Whenever I runout I grab these


The last time I checked there was precious little stock of any beans on the shelf and when I enquired if they intended to re-stock or not .......... a typical incompmentus expression was apparent.

Jon.


----------



## eddie57

xpresso said:


> The last time I checked there was precious little stock of any beans on the shelf and when I enquired if they intended to re-stock or not .......... a typical incompmentus expression was apparent.
> 
> Jon.


yeah know what you mean they used to have the large bags of Peruvian now they were a bargain


----------



## xpresso

eddie57 said:


> yeah know what you mean they used to have the large bags of Peruvian now they were a bargain


It was their dark roasted oily Colombian that bridged the gap for me at the time Eddie.

Jon.


----------



## eddie57

xpresso said:


> It was their dark roasted oily Colombian that bridged the gap for me at the time Eddie.
> 
> Jon.


yeah I bought 4 bags last week just in case


----------



## joey24dirt

Oatly barista pour again. Is it just me, or is it really hard to get all the small bubbles knocked out of it?


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Oatly barista pour again. Is it just me, or is it really hard to get all the small bubbles knocked out of it?


I just use regular milk, so no practical experience with that stuff. But when I look at the result, it seems you've been pulling too much air in the beginning and/or for too long a time.

Maybe try reduce air intake and extend rolling phase?

PS: You shouldn't be knocking/banging bubbles out at the end, it just finish with a silky texture and no bubbles at all


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> I just use regular milk, so no practical experience with that stuff. But when I look at the result, it seems you've been pulling too much air in the beginning and/or for too long a time.
> 
> Maybe try reduce air intake and extend rolling phase?
> 
> PS: You shouldn't be knocking/banging bubbles out at the end, it just finish with a silky texture and no bubbles at all


My darling is dairy free so I do her the oatly. Normal milk I'm usually ok with.

With oatly I've found i need to stretch almost the entire process to get anything that is useable for latte art, otherwise it stays as a really runny milk that just sinks. Might just be a characteristic of it I suppose.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> My darling is dairy free so I do her the oatly. Normal milk I'm usually ok with.
> 
> With oatly I've found i need to stretch almost the entire process to get anything that is useable for latte art, otherwise it stays as a really runny milk that just sinks. Might just be a characteristic of it I suppose.


Yep, with all sorts of milk alternatives you lack the typical lipids that keep those micro-bubbles alive for a prolonged time. Barista variants usually feature 'additives' to make up for that.

But also with regular milk, I usually allow air in for just a few seconds, then keep rolling it until hot enough.

Speaking of temperature: get both jug and milk as cold as possible, so you earn some time.

It also makes a difference whether your jug was wet (or had been used) before.


----------



## tobyjrn6

Pushing the little 150ml cup to the limit


----------



## Muska

Little bit wonky but quite pleased with it


















Getting better at these but would like to pour a larger heart to fill the cup more


----------



## Hasi

Very nice!



Muska said:


> Getting better at these but would like to pour a larger heart to fill the cup more


It's about finding the right mix of flow and distance, maybe you're a bit too far away? At least I found it difficult to achieve your variant until I went farther up with the spout.


----------



## joey24dirt

Huge cup or tiny art?!


----------



## adz313

joey24dirt said:


> My darling is dairy free so I do her the oatly. Normal milk I'm usually ok with.
> 
> With oatly I've found i need to stretch almost the entire process to get anything that is useable for latte art, otherwise it stays as a really runny milk that just sinks. Might just be a characteristic of it I suppose.


Joe - I'm in a similar position. (Ref SWMBO preference for partly that is)

I've been finding recently (on the DTP) that I've been getting better results by fairly aggressively adding air at the start (approx 6-8 secs, whereas I do 4-5 for normal milk), then rolling for the rest.

Still don't get the same finish as with normal, but a definite improvement


----------



## joey24dirt

adz313 said:


> Joe - I'm in a similar position. (Ref SWMBO preference for partly that is)
> 
> I've been finding recently (on the DTP) that I've been getting better results by fairly aggressively adding air at the start (approx 6-8 secs, whereas I do 4-5 for normal milk), then rolling for the rest.
> 
> Still don't get the same finish as with normal, but a definite improvement


Oh yeah I'll give that a go later and see how it goes


----------



## joey24dirt

Random swan with teeny blob


----------



## Hasi

Wohooo! Did you switch time zone or just drinking (coffee) the night away?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Wohooo! Did you switch time zone or just drinking (coffee) the night away?


Nope. 22.30 flat white every night. These handles won't turn themselves you know


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Nope. 22.30 flat white every night. These handles won't turn themselves you know


haha - I see...!

I'm roasting by this time - them beans won't tan themselves, either 

(Panama typica samples in the cue...)


----------



## christos_geo

A goblin's hat


----------



## Muska

Felt like I nailed the textured milk on this cappuccino, it was really smooth all the way down!







but I started the heart a little too early and ended up dragging it the cup a bit.

Mess around the edge is me trying to master the bottomless portafilter!


----------



## jj-x-ray

christos_geo said:


> A goblin's hat


Looks like the sorting hat from harry potter lol


----------



## cambosheff

Not the best pour by any measure, but it was a beautiful latte made with Horsham Kenya - Kianderi AA which I can heartily recommend!


----------



## cloughy

For every 9 crap cups I get about 1 semi decent one! find it quite hard with the 180ml cups


----------



## Hasi

cloughy said:


> For every 9 crap cups I get about 1 semi decent one! find it quite hard with the 180ml cups


Is this crap or decent?


----------



## joey24dirt

Ready... set.... GO!


----------



## Hasi

Kids hanging onto my legs during morning pour... came out the Loch Ness Monster


----------



## mmmatron

No baby hanging from my leg for this one


----------



## xpresso

mmmatron said:


> No baby hanging from my leg for this one


I bet you drink it through a straw







.

Jon.


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Kids hanging onto my legs during morning pour... came out the Loch Ness Monster


When I've mastered Loch Ness I'll have a bash at the Monster







.

Jon.


----------



## nightslayer

Have inadvertently discovered a new pouring technique entirely by accident:









Call it the reverse-pullthrough: right after pulling through the end, pull the pitcher the other way to get the design to tuck itself back into the base of the pattern!


----------



## Hasi

nightslayer said:


> Have inadvertently discovered a new pouring technique entirely by accident:
> 
> View attachment 35251
> 
> 
> Call it the reverse-pullthrough: right after pulling through the end, pull the pitcher the other way to get the design to tuck itself back into the base of the pattern!


Here you have your next level: a coffee bean!

Theoretically speaking, you start off with a regular heart then pull back at the end... 

(tbh, the last part sounds a bit dirty, don't you quote this out of context will you?)


----------



## tobyjrn6

First one out of my new baby


----------



## Hasi

so busy @ office...


----------



## tobyjrn6

.


----------



## MC1

Made with a DTP. Not the best but my sister liked it that much she took a picture!


----------



## cambosheff

A lovely flat-cap using unions bobolink.

20g -> 47g out 6s PI @2bar 25s @9bar = yummy!


----------



## Rakesh

Tulip


----------



## coffeechap

Must be something about gs3s!


----------



## J_Fo

Decent art (for me...) terrible pic


----------



## tobyjrn6

After the brewtus cut out even though im sure i refilled the tank about 30 seconds ago... last shot of the ethiopian gedeb from rave was a beauty


----------



## eddie57

Nice


----------



## joey24dirt

I call this one "morning wood"

Very rude looking! Got worse as I drank it because it started to flop to one side


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> I call this one "morning wood"
> 
> Very rude looking! Got worse as I drank it because it started to flop to one side


You could always adda VIAGRA tablet to the brew, but I've heard it takes some time to have an effect during which time you may have gone cold







.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

xpresso said:


> You could always adda VIAGRA tablet to the brew, but I've heard it takes some time to have an effect during which time you may have gone cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


I tried that once but it gave me a stiff neck.

Igmc


----------



## xpresso

ashcroc said:


> I tried that once but it gave me a stiff neck.
> 
> Igmc


Your not supposed to take them orally
 






.

Jon.


----------



## tobyjrn6

My mother and i had some fairly pretty ones this morning - rave's nicaragua are tasty af


----------



## J_Fo

This looked great at first but rapidly deteriorated while frantically searching for my phone to take the pic...


----------



## Craig-R872

Haven't posted for a while, infact haven't had many lattes with all this glorious sun mainly been having long blacks.


----------



## djedga

One of the joys of of working from home today! Not the best pour, still adjusting to the Lelit - getting there!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Foundry's Kenyan Peaberry - lovely balanced acidity.


----------



## joey24dirt

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 35745
> 
> 
> Foundry's Kenyan Peaberry - lovely balanced acidity.


Get your name on the list for the 2018 latte art comp. think it's going to kick off again after the 2017 failure lol


----------



## Rakesh

Few from today's shift, first hanging heart


----------



## hotmetal

Ooh, looking good Rakesh!


----------



## JimBean1

Happy with this


----------



## joey24dirt

The amateur latte art contest is taking entries again if you guys are interested. Need 14 more to go ahead.


----------



## 9719

And you can sign up is here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=614050



joey24dirt said:


> The amateur latte art contest is taking entries again if you guys are interested. Need 14 more to go ahead.


----------



## nightslayer

My swans have gotten progressively skinnier..









Also, I know this isn't the valuation thread, but it felt a bit odd chucking this in there - how much do people reckon handmade coffee cups are worth? Flatmate is an aspiring potter whom I'm trying to convince to sell her work..


----------



## ashcroc

nightslayer said:


> My swans have gotten progressively skinnier..
> 
> View attachment 35785
> 
> 
> Also, I know this isn't the valuation thread, but it felt a bit odd chucking this in there - how much do people reckon handmade coffee cups are worth? Flatmate is an aspiring potter whom I'm trying to convince to sell her work..


No idea of value but was admiring the cup before I read the post wondering where I could get one.


----------



## Rakesh

Flat white


----------



## joey24dirt

Not bad. Looks a bit ill though


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Not bad. Looks a bit ill though


Malnourished, but hey save the fat one for Christmas


----------



## hotmetal

I'd be over the moon if I could do one like that Joey, and I've been practicing for years (tulips and rosettas, haven't even tried a swan).

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> I'd be over the moon if I could do one like that Joey, and I've been practicing for years (tulips and rosettas, haven't even tried a swan).
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Few and far between. Since switching machines I've struggled to get the milk perfect for art. It was easy with the dtp lol


----------



## salty

Day 217 of my espresso journey










Definitely my best effort so far


----------



## 9719

^^^^^ @salty

Check out post #333 above....


----------



## salty

Haha - thanks. Honestly don't know what happened this morning - it may take me another 200 days to replicate


----------



## Muska




----------



## nightslayer

Every now and then the steaming turns out alright:


----------



## Hasi

nightslayer said:


> Every now and then the steaming turns out alright:
> 
> View attachment 35884


And remember: always put beer and sparkling wine into the fridge.


----------



## Hasi

Trying to do a good morning swan for Miss Hasi, the first one looked like the Hungry Caterpillar (which might turn into a majestic swan, eventually...). I spare you that one. Second pour revealed at least a feather.


----------



## nightslayer

Hasi said:


> And remember: always put beer and sparkling wine into the fridge.


You got me there - fridge is too full of food at the moment to accommodate these seldom-entertained (neither of us is much of a beer drinker) guests!


----------



## JimBean1

Any tips on getting rid of the halo?


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Any tips on getting rid of the halo?
> 
> View attachment 35928


Set your base then stop for a few seconds. Then start the pour maybe?


----------



## Hasi

JimBean1 said:


> Any tips on getting rid of the halo?
> 
> View attachment 35928


But it's ace - keep them coming!

I see halos happening with my larger (wider) cups more often.

Maybe due to turbulent flow... then, trying a slower pour in the beginning might help.

That or...

- Watch your pouring distance, maybe you're getting too close too early?

- When do you start wiggling the jug? You want to keep it steady until milk starts to float/show on top.


----------



## Rakesh

Tulip


----------



## tobyjrn6

Tiny tulip


----------



## Hasi

preparing for turkey season


----------



## MildredM

When I'd finished throwing the coffee around earlier I eventually managed these!

]


----------



## salty

MildredM said:


> When I'd finished throwing the coffee around earlier I eventually managed these!
> 
> ]


Classy


----------



## luigimud

Trying to get zero bubble art with the Silvano weak steam wand (like really weak)


----------



## joey24dirt

Getting ready for the night ahead


----------



## joey24dirt

Whaaaaat!!??


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Whaaaaat!!??


Someone's getting their practice in!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Someone's getting their practice in!


Total fluke. When setting the base I got it swirling pretty quick so just went with it. It was very nearly a disaster


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Total fluke. When setting the base I got it swirling pretty quick so just went with it. It was very nearly a disaster


that's what she said...

...before winning the championship...

...think I'll take a few days off now and frggn PRACTICE!!


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Whaaaaat!!??


Is there a clue in the threaded bar.







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> Is there a clue in the threaded bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Threaded bar is actually....... the springy handle on a miniwhisk


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Threaded bar is actually....... the springy handle on a miniwhisk


My eye's are clouded following a night on Bordeaux red









Jon.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Threaded bar is actually....... the springy handle on a miniwhisk


Or maybe you got a springy hand from a...










mini whisk'.

Therefore doing this well at hanging hearts all of a sudden.


----------



## Hasi

Celebrating project completion with another turkey


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Celebrating project completion with another turkey


Going 'Cold Turkey' after the Whisky.

Jon.


----------



## _shakeyjake_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031490837950226432 Saw this on Twitter. Not sure it counts as free pour but pretty crazy.


----------



## Hasi

_shakeyjake_ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031490837950226432 Saw this on Twitter. Not sure it counts as free pour but pretty crazy.


Prefer the reply:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031491964460519424


----------



## _shakeyjake_

Hasi said:


> Prefer the reply:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031491964460519424


Hahaha, I didn't see that one. I think that's the level of my skills.


----------



## Hasi

_shakeyjake_ said:


> Hahaha, I didn't see that one. I think that's the level of my skills.












And while we're at it, add some Swedish burrs:


----------



## _shakeyjake_

> And while we're at it, add some Swedish burrs:


----------



## Hasi

_shakeyjake_ said:


> Ha! Reminded me of HowToBasic. Turns out there is a coffee howtobasic!


That killed Latte Art for me.

Thanks Jake.


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Prefer the reply:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031491964460519424


He'd definitely already put his notice in.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

Couple of belters tonight



















Can we all sign up for the latte art challenge please while I'm getting good milk


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> while I'm getting good milk



















Joey's kids hijacked his CFUK account?


----------



## joey24dirt

Can you tell these are Rwandan beans


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Joey's kids hijacked his CFUK account?


It is a wonder they had time what with all the videos on pouring they must have been studying


----------



## tobyjrn6




----------



## Rakesh

Need to work on my cuts, they always come out too wonky and heavy.


----------



## tobyjrn6

I call this one floating headed duck


----------



## joey24dirt

tobyjrn6 said:


> I call this one floating headed duck


I did a swan with no head last night but couldn't find my phone haha


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I did a swan with no head last night but couldn't find my phone haha


who's been headless the other night, again?


----------



## tobyjrn6

Any thoughts on why i always screw up the last bulb?


----------



## ashcroc

tobyjrn6 said:


> Any thoughts on why i always screw up the last bulb?


Rushing so you don't overflow maybe?


----------



## salty

MildredM said:


> It is a wonder they had time what with all the videos on pouring they must have been studying


Not to mention the videos they've been appearing in

http://


__
http://instagr.am/p/BnGhzyNjzD6/


----------



## tobyjrn6

ashcroc said:


> Rushing so you don't overflow maybe?


Probably a very good shout haha


----------



## joey24dirt

salty said:


> Not to mention the videos they've been appearing in
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BnGhzyNjzD6/


Just noticed you're down in Sidmouth. Wish I'd have realised sooner, you could've had us round for a brew. Went to Ladram bay for my jollies


----------



## salty

joey24dirt said:


> Just noticed you're down in Sidmouth. Wish I'd have realised sooner, you could've had us round for a brew. Went to Ladram bay for my jollies


What?!? I can't believe you were so close! That's definitely a missed opportunity - would have loved to meet up with you guys. Hope you were here for the really good weather


----------



## joey24dirt

salty said:


> What?!? I can't believe you were so close! That's definitely a missed opportunity - would have loved to meet up with you guys. Hope you were here for the really good weather


I actually went in the Tesco in Sidmouth for supplies haha

Yeah we had an amazing week. Got loads of swimming done in the bay.


----------



## salty

joey24dirt said:


> I actually went in the Tesco in Sidmouth for supplies haha
> 
> Yeah we had an amazing week. Got loads of swimming done in the bay.


That's even worse - I literally live 2 minutes from Tesco's! Glad you had a good time - it's a beautiful part of the world for sure.

You know where I am next time  - and I'll be up for a latte art master class from you and your littleuns


----------



## joey24dirt

salty said:


> That's even worse - I literally live 2 minutes from Tesco's! Glad you had a good time - it's a beautiful part of the world for sure.
> 
> You know where I am next time  - and I'll be up for a latte art master class from you and your littleuns


Well our aunt is buying in Exmouth so we will be up and down fo sure.

I nearly put a post up before I went. Wish I had now. Next time them. Hope you don't mind mental toddlers haha


----------



## salty

joey24dirt said:


> Well our aunt is buying in Exmouth so we will be up and down fo sure.
> 
> I nearly put a post up before I went. Wish I had now. Next time them. Hope you don't mind mental toddlers haha


Great news - definitely let me know when you're next down. And mental toddlers my specialty


----------



## Rakesh

big fat rosetta


----------



## joey24dirt

rakesh said:


> big fat rosetta


nice!!


----------



## Hasi

Rakesh said:


> big fat rosetta


aahhh.... filling buckets doesn't count!


----------



## Rakesh

Hasi said:


> aahhh.... filling buckets doesn't count!


Doesn't make it any easier!


----------



## Hasi

Rakesh said:


> Doesn't make it any easier!


true... but hey - very nice job there


----------



## cloughy

Doesn't look it but this is progress for me!


----------



## xpresso

cloughy said:


> Doesn't look it but this is progress for me!


Cloughie........... This is progress for me ..... My Ballerina doing a Pirouette ..........










Jon.


----------



## xpresso

Evidence of slight improvement......










I think.

Jon.


----------



## adz313

Not posted in here for a little bit, and this is more for a record than anything.

First even vaguely acceptable Rosetta, Tulip has been my go to so far.

Needs more work...


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## tobyjrn6

Nice and lopsided as always


----------



## cloughy

Getting better. I think.


----------



## mmmatron

Back on the horse


----------



## Rakesh

Fair attempt at a swan


----------



## Hasi

well done!

one thing I find particularly hard to achieve is nice tailfeathers AND solid body - a big blob in the centre always tends to drag in quite a few surrounding details. Any tips highly appreciated


----------



## joey24dirt

Slowed my pour right down


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Slowed my pour right down


Almost engineering tolerances there 'J' ........... wanted to give you a thumbs up but every so often the emojis window will not expand to the full compliment .... any reasons ?.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Almost engineering tolerances there 'J' ........... wanted to give you a thumbs up but every so often the emojis window will not expand to the full compliment .... any reasons ?.
> 
> Jon.


no need to - until after Joey won the Amateur Latte Art Contest to keep the tamper to himself. Hence all the training...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> no need to - until after Joey won the Amateur Latte Art Contest to keep the tamper to himself. Hence all the training...


Haha Busted


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> Almost engineering tolerances there 'J' ........... wanted to give you a thumbs up but every so often the emojis window will not expand to the full compliment .... any reasons ?.
> 
> Jon.


Engineering apprenticeship finally paying off at least.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Haha Busted


Sure! What did you think we'd think when you're all over the place with yer 'mug shots' all of a sudden?









I instantly went to recreate your tulip in the office - instantly failed miserably - instantly drank it up in one sip. So no one could post a photo anywhere. Must've been my swanly muscle memory that I've built of late. Damnit.


----------



## tobyjrn6

100% deliberate rosettheart


----------



## richwade80

Best couple of attempts in a while.


----------



## xpresso

And 8 points for the toast







.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80

xpresso said:


> And 8 points for the toast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


The toast was not originally in shot. It was dragged in to complete the scene.


----------



## Rakesh

Latte


----------



## MildredM

Looks like everyone is doing a lot of last minute pouring practice to me #latteartchallenge2018 here we go


----------



## richwade80

I haven't got the guts to enter. Not this time anyway.

It isn't usual for me to this consistency.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Looks like everyone is doing a lot of last minute pouring practice to me #latteartchallenge2018 here we go


I mainly do poorly at practice, hence no images


----------



## Hasi

PS: here's my latest peacock. Apparently, he broke his neck in his efforts to convince the ladies...


----------



## adz313

One from the other day, so won't post in the Friday thread.

Find this pattern easier than the Rosetta - can't get the wiggle of the milk going yet...


----------



## HBLP

Haha the peacock still has a cool look to it...


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## richwade80

When you pour a heart too soon, and have to add another...


----------



## Craig-R872

Winged tulip for today.


----------



## Hasi

something like this


----------



## joey24dirt

Or this...


----------



## Hasi

Holy Joey... you really work hard to keep yer tamper 

(where's the dislike button?!)


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Holy Joey... you really work hard to keep yer tamper
> 
> (where's the dislike button?!)


Haha! Just shows the difference from being under pressure and not. Although I did have two toddlers fighting at the time. I'd much rather that than having half an hour to pour my best


----------



## MildredM

Haha!, how are your photo cloning skills, @joey24dirt?


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Haha!, how are your photo cloning skills, @joey24dirt?


Haha erm.... terrible


----------



## hotmetal

Today. Ho hum.


----------



## hotmetal

I prefer this one, poured while still semi comatose.









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Snakehips

Mrs Snakehips' second cup of the morning....


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Mrs Snakehips' second cup of the morning....
> 
> View attachment 36781


That's looking really good









A bit more practice and I reckon you might make it through to the LAC quarter finals yet


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> That's looking really good


On the slim chance that you are being sincere........thank you.



MildredM said:


> A bit more practice and I reckon you might make it through to the LAC quarter finals yet


Again, with that proviso.........please............. NO !

@hotmetal. looks as if he's on a roll right now...... he's welcome to my place.


----------



## richwade80

#waitingforfathernichemas


----------



## Hasi

some fodder for the peacock aka. swan... @joey24dirt hold on, I'm coming!


----------



## tobyjrn6

Can anyone help me diagnose why i literally can't seem to pour a rosetta anymore (not that it'll matter for the comp as I've been drawn with joey so I'm definitely not going to be in the rosetta round)

Seems like the pour always dies on me and gets really thin/doesnt sit on top when i try and draw it back.

Old example:










Vs how most of them end up looking now:


----------



## ashcroc

tobyjrn6 said:


> Can anyone help me diagnose why i literally can't seem to pour a rosetta anymore (not that it'll matter for the comp as I've been drawn with joey so I'm definitely not going to be in the rosetta round)
> 
> Seems like the pour always dies on me and gets really thin/doesnt sit on top when i try and draw it back.
> 
> Old example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vs how most of them end up looking now:


Apart from the shape of the cup, has anything changed in your setup?


----------



## joey24dirt

Yeah I was going to suggest the cup being different also. Interested to see what happens if you go back to the original cup.

Don't stress about the comp haha. I fall to bits in that 30 minute window


----------



## richwade80

I go through phases of this. Sometimes the milk just sinks straight through.

I've not found a definitive reason, but old milk and old beans seem more prone. I often find I have to stretch the milk more than I thought as well.


----------



## Craig-R872

I would say that possibly your milk is not fully incorporated. Meaning that you have more dense foam on top so when you come to pour your shape the milk is thin so it falls threw your base. Try spinning the milk more in the jug after you have steamed it you need it to look like wet paint or try splitting betweens jugs. You might also need a bit more air at the start.

You could also be pouring too fast pushing the milk to the bottom.


----------



## MildredM

In my experience if I pour tulips all the time I can't get back to a rosetta for love nor money - muscle memory!!


----------



## Craig-R872

MildredM said:


> In my experience if I pour tulips all the time I can't get back to a rosetta for love nor money - muscle memory!!


Your forgetting to wiggle


----------



## tobyjrn6

All good food for thought cheers guys, it does feel like the foam isnt properly integrated to be honest but im giving it a lot of attention so seems weird that its happening consistently.

Re: cups, i bought these thinking theyd be better for art but im not convinced, the edges are quite straight(diagonally) rather than curving up like a bowl which definitely makes it harder to pour, but it still seems weird that it would impact this part of the pour


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm terrible at Rosetta's but tulips I'm loving at the moment


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I'm terrible at Rosetta's but tulips I'm loving at the moment


Just wait until the final and you are doing it blindfolded!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Just wait until the final and you are doing it blindfolded!!!!!!!!!


I was waiting to see when that round was added  I haven't watched your video yet but will soon


----------



## 9719

joey24dirt said:


> I was waiting to see when that round was added  I haven't watched your video yet but will soon


Once you've dealt with your little workshop buddy you really ought to get straight onto M's brilliant vid she's a brave lassie and a superstar in the making


----------



## Craig-R872

Love a tulip


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I'm terrible at Rosetta's but tulips I'm loving at the moment


Luckily we don't meet in Round 2...


----------



## tobyjrn6

Hasi said:


> Luckily we don't meet in Round 2...


Dont remind me


----------



## joey24dirt

tobyjrn6 said:


> Dont remind me


Just sent you a PM dude so we can get things moving. @MildredM is cracking the whip


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Luckily we don't meet in Round 2...


It's all pre-match showmanship. You know like the boxers do before a fight


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> It's all pre-match showmanship. You know like the boxers do before a fight


Come over so I can stare you down.

Oh, wrong opponent...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Come over so I can stare you down.
> 
> Oh, wrong opponent...


Hopefully we do get to battle it out


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Hopefully we do get to battle it out


You tryin to scare me already?

Ah that won't work mate! And you'll never gonna keep this tamper for yourself - NEVAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## richwade80

In my mind, this was going to be tulip.

Alas it was a pour tu-far...


----------



## JimBean1

Working on slowsetta technique, it's tricky to train yourself to slow down so much and just let the flow do the work. Any tips more than welcome.


----------



## Hasi

JimBean1 said:


> Working on slowsetta technique, it's tricky to train yourself to slow down so much and just let the flow do the work. Any tips more than welcome.
> 
> View attachment 36896


Nice one!

In theory, you start veeery slow and speed up a bit as you pour. You don't want to come too close to achieve finer lines.


----------



## salty

You are nailing swans @Rakesh. In a good way obvs. Never condone nailing swans in a bad way


----------



## Rakesh

salty said:


> You are nailing swans @Rakesh. In a good way obvs. Never condone nailing swans in a bad way


 nearly spat out my tea. And thanks, trust me I have my fair share of peacocks and pigeons 80% of the time, only the best ones go on here haha.


----------



## Hasi

Speaking of fair share...:










Here's a closeup of my little mousehap that suddenly showed during competing earlier.

From an efflorescent tulip to a tobacco indulging rodent in 5 seconds. Bingo!


----------



## _HH_

An attempt at a rosetta this morning... nearly there! Think I over-textured the milk but I'm pleased with it and it tasted nice, which is the main thing eh?

Henry

edit - bum. Can't seem to upload the photo from my iPhone - ignore me!


----------



## ashcroc

_HH_ said:


> An attempt at a rosetta this morning... nearly there! Think I over-textured the milk but I'm pleased with it and it tasted nice, which is the main thing eh?
> 
> Henry
> 
> edit - bum. Can't seem to upload the photo from my iPhone - ignore me!


Download tapatalk. It's much easier to uploadphotos with & is easier to read posts on a phone too.


----------



## MildredM

Happy Sunday!


----------



## richwade80

MildredM said:


> Happy Sunday!


Show off!

More bloopers please.


----------



## hotmetal

richwade80 said:


> More bloopers please.


I can't remember where but I'm sure there is a thread called Distinctly Average Latte Art or Milk Muppetry or something. I only know because l probably put quite a few on there...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

It's the trump . . . I reckon I have a few over there too!!


----------



## Hasi

no mupping way... @MildredM is just making froth of all contestants while training towards the 2019 competition.

Only comcern is... who's gonna take care of the whole thing by next year?!?!?!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> no mupping way... @MildredM is just making froth of all contestants while training towards the 2019 competition.
> 
> Only comcern is... who's gonna take care of the whole thing by next year?!?!?!


It's ok, we've been speaking behind the scenes and I've signed M up for another year at least


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> It's ok, we've been speaking behind the scenes and I've signed M up for another year at least


More monocled bloomin towels 'J'







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> no mupping way... @MildredM is just making froth of all contestants while training towards the 2019 competition.
> 
> Only comcern is... who's gonna take care of the whole thing by next year?!?!?!


I was kind of looking forward to a sabbatical when I hit 9999 . . . . I am sure I can limit myself to a single post a day for the next year


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> I was kind of looking forward to a sabbatical when I hit 9999 . . . . I am sure I can limit myself to a single post a day for the next year


'M' The impossible can be done in a day or so....... miracles take a damn sight longer .........

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I was kind of looking forward to a sabbatical when I hit 9999 . . . . I am sure I can limit myself to a single post a day for the next year


no you can't.


----------



## Colio07

Still working on my latte art skills - the current forum competition is reminding me of just how far I have to go!


----------



## Hasi

Colio07 said:


> Still working on my latte art skills - the current forum competition is reminding me of just how far I have to go!


2019 entrant @MildredM


----------



## Colio07

Hasi said:


> 2019 entrant @MildredM


Something to aim for!


----------



## richwade80

It's not that easy. Maybe you need to drink coffee before attempting.


----------



## mmmatron

Should've gone for that extra layer in the comp


----------



## joey24dirt

I've been trying Rosetta's, and this one seemed to end up with rabbit ears. Thought I'd add some details... those are meant to be paws by the way


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I've been trying Rosetta's, and this one seemed to end up with rabbit ears. Thought I'd add some details... those are meant to be paws by the way


That's MY coffee!!

Post 38


----------



## richwade80

Technically Mildred, you're rabbit has less breasts. Just saying.


----------



## Hasi

However, it's DUCK SEASON!












[video=youtube;9-k5J4RxQdE]


----------



## richwade80

Getting better. Should probably watch some videos now.


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## Snakehips

Almost a tulip !









Not too bad for a one trick rosetta man?


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## Snakehips

mmmatron said:


>


No mistaking the pour of a Latte Art Challenge finalist !


----------



## xpresso

mmmatron said:


>


Curious about the box suggestive of frog flippers and perhaps a snorkel, possibly adjustments to your art from another angle







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> Curious about the box suggestive of frog flippers and perhaps a snorkel, possibly adjustments to your art from another angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Minor Figures J

@mmmtron what's it like compared to oatly?


----------



## mmmatron

joey24dirt said:


> Minor Figures J
> 
> @mmmtron what's it like compared to oatly?


Indeed it is.

It's loads better; steams like milk, pours lovely.


----------



## JimBean1

Anyone know why I can't upload photos anymore? Just says file upload failed


----------



## Hasi

JimBean1 said:


> Anyone know why I can't upload photos anymore? Just says file upload failed


Which platform are you using?

Tapatalk? Browser? (which one?)


----------



## JimBean1

Hasi said:


> Which platform are you using?
> 
> Tapatalk? Browser? (which one?)


Just in mobile browser as I've always done but I guess something has changed


----------



## Hasi

just tried on iOS 12 and it seems to work ?


----------



## JimBean1

Very chuffed with this one!


----------



## _HH_

My first foray into the freepour thread - thanks to ashcroc and Rakesh for their help in improving my technique!


----------



## jjprestidge

jp


----------



## adz313

mmmatron said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> It's loads better; steams like milk, pours lovely.


Is that in comparison to normal oatly, or oatly barista?

I'm giving oatly barista at the moment (the better half has been for years), so curious if it's worth finding somewhere that stocks MF - it's hard enough getting the oatly before local coffee shops snap it up!


----------



## Rakesh

Keeping it simple


----------



## mmmatron

adz313 said:


> Is that in comparison to normal oatly, or oatly barista?
> 
> I'm giving oatly barista at the moment (the better half has been for years), so curious if it's worth finding somewhere that stocks MF - it's hard enough getting the oatly before local coffee shops snap it up!


Barista. Used to buy MF on their website but I've discovered a local cafe stocks it, saves on p&p.


----------



## richwade80

Snap! Lol...

Mine looks like Homer Simpson poured it.



Rakesh said:


> Keeping it simple


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> Snap! Lol...
> 
> Mine looks like Homer Simpson poured it.


where's the poll?!


----------



## joey24dirt

Messed up the finish


----------



## Hasi

Thankfully, every LAC 2018 contestant has suffered some sort of trauma it seems 

Only today I could reinstate my pouring abilities as they once used to be... from the semis onwards all I could do was mishapen blobs. What a relief I saw these pours occur this morning:


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ They look nice @Hasi


----------



## hotmetal

Ah the power of suggestion. Where can I get such a tablecloth! 

Insofar as I do realise the image is actually of a well- known (If not popular) biscuit, I was under the impression from the tender age of about 7 that those biscuits were in contravention of the trades descriptions act.

It was some years before I discovered that I'd been pronouncing it wrong!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Ah the power of suggestion. Where can I get such a tablecloth!
> 
> Insofar as I do realise the image is actually of a well- known (If not popular) biscuit, I was under the impression from the tender age of about 7 that those biscuits were in contravention of the trades descriptions act.
> 
> It was some years before I discovered that I'd been pronouncing it wrong!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


They will always be 'nice' to me (from the pronunciation angle!)










One to go for Ian


----------



## hotmetal

Ha! And now "cow biscuits"! I feel like I'm back in the 70s!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## TimO

Rakesh said:


>


That is a thing of beauty


----------



## Hasi

Rakesh said:


>


Roadrunner anyone?


----------



## hotmetal

Meep meep!

I am sure if Roadrunner or Wyle E Coyote drank coffee it would be from "Acme" cups! I tried to get a pallet of TNT, a plunger detonator and a paint-on cave entrance on my last visit to Caravan, but they only had cups and saucers.

Rakesh it has to be said, you've been silently beavering away and all of a sudden you've edged Scotford out on the swan front. I've been looking back at old threads and the last year you've been nailing the swans. I still haven't even figured out where to start!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Rakesh

hotmetal said:


> Rakesh it has to be said, you've been silently beavering away and all of a sudden you've edged Scotford out on the swan front. I've been looking back at old threads and the last year you've been nailing the swans. I still haven't even figured out where to start!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Thanks, I've just been practicing the swans as much as possible and found a good technique that works for me, everyone seems to pour their swans differently.

Of course only the best ones go on here, I have my fair share of blobs and spills


----------



## xpresso

Rakesh said:


> Thanks, I've just been practicing the swans as much as possible and found a good technique that works for me, everyone seems to pour their swans differently.


OR they simulate different Swans







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Now look, I'm trying my best


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Now look, I'm trying my best


All you need is Rod Hull's arm & it'd be perfect!


----------



## mmmatron

One of my better attempts...


----------



## xpresso

mmmatron said:


> One of my better attempts...


Tides in








.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

I'm trying for the artistic free pour everywhere look


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> I'm trying for the artistic free pour everywhere look


YEP ! ... Just like the mess the ducks and swans would leave in our garden, maybe a different colour...

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

maybe... 

Let me scientify:

Thing with more complex motifs is that the cup tends to shrink about halfway through the pour. Respectively, the probability of aforementioned free pour everywhere scenario dramatically rises once you have completed above 50% of the motif.

Conclusion: speed up or muck up.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Not quite a swan, and probably stretched a tad too much so lacking the crisp lines, but still quite happy with this


----------



## MildredM

It's coffee time!


----------



## MildredM

Get it to a vet


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Get it to a vet


Bit too late for the vet I'd say


----------



## xpresso

Slightly off course but these are our swans, well at least while we feed them, they have been together for a canny few years.










Jon.


----------



## coffeechap

That Monday feeling


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> That Monday feeling
> 
> View attachment 37551


I'm glad you didn't enter the comp  great pour


----------



## richwade80

Getting so close to nailing this...


----------



## MildredM

Bourbon, anyone?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Bourbon, anyone?


prefer Scotch tbh, but that's a lovely pour! 

[video=youtube;q-fSZRYeBWk]


----------



## richwade80

Not too shabby....

In other news, I held my first coffee morning on Monday for me and five colleagues. Never done it before. I had cold brew at the ready and spanked out 7 espresso based drinks in quick succession. The Niche/ECM combo worked a treat. It was so easy, and way more fun than I thought.


----------



## MildredM

It doesn't seem to be improving much . . .


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> It doesn't seem to be improving much . . .


You wanted it to be a swan? Far fetched, then...


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> You wanted it to be a swan? Far fetched, then...


Thou shalt not Blaspheme







.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Thou shalt not Blaspheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


He who poureth peacocks shall stand fast.


----------



## MildredM

ViVid


----------



## richwade80

Sick of tulips...


----------



## richwade80

Sick of them, but compelled to try...

I blame the LAC2018!


----------



## salty

First pour on the Mara 62 which achieved some deliberate yet recognisable latte art. Hopefully starting to get the hang of the beast of the steam wand (compared to the classic)


----------



## Rakesh

One from yesterday.


----------



## MildredM

Just sharing this here so as many people as possible see it!

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47434-CFUK-Christmas-Pour-Down-2018


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Just sharing this here so as many people as possible see it!
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47434-CFUK-Christmas-Pour-Down-2018


who did all these?!

and, much more importantly, can they be barred from the competition?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> who did all these?!
> 
> and, much more importantly, can they be barred from the competition?


I had the same thought !!


----------



## cambosheff

When you're not sure you'll stay awake for the  latte to the rescue!


----------



## coffeechap

Noice and noice cup


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> who did all these?!
> 
> and, much more importantly, can they be barred from the competition?


They were from a bit ago when we were in Foundry. The lovely Joey poured them


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Couple of lattes from this morning


----------



## PPapa

Getting milk texture slightly better... had a lazy morning today, so spent some time looking at tutorials on YouTube. I think that helped!


----------



## salty

PPapa said:


> Getting milk texture slightly better... had a lazy morning today, so spent some time looking at tutorials on YouTube. I think that helped!


What's your favourite/most useful vid?


----------



## PPapa

salty said:


> What's your favourite/most useful vid?


This playlist ain't bad:


----------



## Hasi

Most useful vid... must be of Dritan Alsela, where he practises with milk and some coffee grounds, truly inspiring!


----------



## salty

PPapa said:


> This playlist ain't bad:


Thanks - I think I've seen a few of those but I'll take another look


----------



## salty

Hasi said:


> Most useful vid... must be of Dritan Alsela, where he practises with milk and some coffee grounds, truly inspiring!


Yeah that is cool


----------



## 9719

Take a look at the following for a practising idea, I believe Joey posted it originally so thanks go to him, and if I've got that wrong apologies to whoever 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmswWj3BEM8/


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Obnic

Need it to be Friday now...


----------



## Hasi

Finally, I could leave the odd peacock behind me, now hoping for an Ibis category tonight...


----------



## haz_pro

Mocha flat white


----------



## Zephyr




----------



## mmmatron

Pour a swan in a 5oz cup, run round the house looking for your phone while your opportunistic toddler pulls all the baubles off the Christmas tree


----------



## xpresso

mmmatron said:


> Pour a swan in a 5oz cup, run round the house looking for your phone while your opportunistic toddler pulls all the baubles off the Christmas tree


A very showy Swan indeed.

Put the baubles on elastic bands.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> A very showy Swan indeed.
> 
> Put the baubles on elastic bands.
> 
> Jon.


Haha Jon, dunno whether your 'more info' does any good...


----------



## MildredM

I am stuck with things like Tulips . . . . 2 of them!


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> I am stuck with things like Tulips . . . . 2 of them!


Wrong time of the year 'M' ..... gardens are well down on colour now, cept for the leaves..

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Wrong time of the year 'M' ..... gardens are well down on colour now, cept for the leaves..
> 
> Jon.


Do you drink colourful coffee in summer?


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Do you drink colourful coffee in summer?


Well it is possible but not for me ................






Whatever turns you on so to speak.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

^^^ it looks kind of . . . . Colourful and I'd lovely to try it. But couldn't drink it bleugh!


----------



## Craig-R872

I did try with some colour some time ago


__
http://instagr.am/p/BdiModFlref/


----------



## Hasi

Craig-R872 said:


> I did try with some colour some time ago
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BdiModFlref/


Lovely!

Well, erm, kinda reminds me of gum bleeding and toothpaste. Did I ruin it for anyone? Sorry 

PS: don't mean to be harsh or hurt your feelings Craig


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> ^^^ it looks kind of . . . . Colourful and I'd lovely to try it. But couldn't drink it bleugh!


But Mildred, Dear Mildred, you drink coffee with all............










these tasting notes and maybe more .... but you give it a 'Blerk' ....








.

Jon.


----------



## Zephyr

**


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

I think I've come a long way since I first started...

First attempt back in April (I think)...










This evening...










Tony


----------



## richwade80

The latte art comp has got me drinking in the evenings.

Annoyingly this pour was better as well.


----------



## Hasi

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I think I've come a long way since I first started...
> 
> First attempt back in April (I think)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony


 

Congrats mate! Steep learning curve (and that includes stepping away from Coughsta cups )


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Hasi said:


> Congrats mate! Steep learning curve (and that includes stepping away from Coughsta cups )


 Ha! Yeah, they served a purpose for a short while only!


----------



## richwade80

Well last nights coffee was a big mistake. I may as well have tried to sleep outside.

Anyway, the tulips are still sprouting. Maybe I try swans soon...

In other news, the Elf has decreed that the floor is lava today. Joy.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Morning all!

Here is this mornings effort...


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Hasi

Celebrating a little help for my friend @jimbojohn55


----------



## hotmetal

He's actually 'His Eminence Jimbo John the Fiftyfifth" you know. Prostrate yourself before the Grind King (Mahlkönig).

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> He's actually 'His Eminence Jimbo John the Fiftyfifth" you know. Prostrate yourself before the Grind King (Mahlkönig).
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


How on earth would I prostate myself?



Soundtrack:






(The logo - it's a put on...!)


----------



## richwade80

Nailed it!

Trying to take note of group temperatures while pouring is taking its toll on all facets of quality.


----------



## richwade80

Back in the game... sort of.


----------



## Rakesh

Tulip


----------



## Hasi

Nailed it.

Not the overall shape maybe, but these fine lines!

With the Quickmill steam wand. For one last time ( @genecaffe  )


----------



## genecaffe

Wow ... I feel like crying

Thank s Hasi


----------



## richwade80

Coffee on the go... with mixed results trying to guess grind settings and hob controls.


----------



## xpresso

richwade80 said:


> Coffee on the go... with mixed results trying to guess grind settings and hob controls.


Methinks a touch more water in the base Rich







.

From memory I suspect it needs to be a tad coarser.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80

xpresso said:


> Methinks a touch more water in the base Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> From memory I suspect it needs to be a tad coarser.
> 
> Jon.


Yeah, I destroyed it.

I guessed the grind, which did look a bit fine, but I went with it.

The hob got so hot it basically erupted like Krakatoa....

I couldn't slow the flow, and I let it run to the end...

It was still better than shop bought ground coffee. And tomorrow's will always be better now.


----------



## Wolvesnev

First attempt that's ever looked even remotely like anything! Still getting to grips with the steam wand on my new machine, and still using a jug without a spout.


----------



## joey24dirt

Shame I hadn't had this earlier... might have woke me up enough to realise it's bin day! Missed the buggers


----------



## richwade80

And we're back - home sweet home.


----------



## xpresso

richwade80 said:


> And we're back - home sweet home.


Looks a dark brew Rich, or is not a true representation .....

Jon.


----------



## richwade80

xpresso said:


> Looks a dark brew Rich, or is not a true representation .....
> 
> Jon.


Here is an unedited extra...

It's Pact Cocholan Espresso - Peru - Light Roast.

Notes are Raspberry Ripple, and I wouldn't really disagree. It was really nice. The only bummer was I only had enough for two cups as this was the remains from my festive family travels.


----------



## Wolvesnev

Does the Millenium Falcon count as a design?


----------



## xpresso

Wolvesnev said:


> Does the Millenium Falcon count as a design?


It's a white coffee bean







.

Jon.


----------



## haz_pro

The best I've ever poured, shame it's wonky.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Not my finest work but...


----------



## Wolvesnev

Wonky, off centre and tastes rubbish as I messed up the extraction, but it's starting to look like something.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Morning all


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

First flat white with my new machine that was delivered this morning


----------



## xpresso

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> First flat white with my new machine that was delivered this morning


Chuft or what







.

Jon.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

xpresso said:


> Chuft or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Not my best but not bad for first go with it


----------



## RazorliteX

That's a nice set of scales @richwade80, which one are those?


----------



## M_H_S

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> First flat white with my new machine that was delivered this morning


Congrats! How does performance and most importantly taste compare to the Sage DB?


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

M_H_S said:


> Congrats! How does performance and most importantly taste compare to the Sage DB?


Well I haven't been able to play as much as I would have liked to since I got it as work has been getting in the way.

I haven't be able to properly dial in and fine tune my espresso yet but I have had a few good shots straight away so I'm in the ball park.

One thing I think I've noticed, or it may be in my head lol, but I think I'm getting more depth from the espresso. I've never been very good at tasting the flavour notes in espresso but I think in the few shots I've tried, I am tasting a more fuller flavour. I finished the LSOL I was using so I opened up a free bag of Milk Buster I got from BB and I'm sure I could just about taste the chocolate notes. Like I said, it might be in my head but I can't wait to try it again and try to fine tune it to get even more notes come through.


----------



## richwade80

RazorliteX said:


> That's a nice set of scales @richwade80, which one are those?


Hi Razor - they are pretty basic unbranded. i am secretly hoping they might break, but they won't.... they are pretty good to be honest. They measure to 0.1g and they take regular AAA batteries, and they are very small! They sometimes don't like measuring weights which are less than 1g, and i doubt they are waterproof so i tend to dry them as they get splashed. They've been going for about 4 years or so, and started to wobble this Christmas (the screen started to flicker like it had a loose connection) but they seem to have risen from the ashes again...

£5.49 + free delivery!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Precision-Electronic-Pocket-Digital-Scales/dp/B0041S4WII


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## Snakehips

The first two drinks produced using a naughty new Londinium R...


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> The first two drinks produced using a naughty new Londinium R...
> 
> View attachment 38630


Happy New Super-Shiny Londominium Day


----------



## ChrisBy

Changed the steam tip today (gave up and went for smaller holes) and finally produced something that I can share here without embarrassing myself.


----------



## MildredM

"And he can see no reason

'Cause there are no reasons . . . "


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> "And he can see no reason
> 
> 'Cause there are no reasons . . . "


Before or after the shampoo & set







.

Jon.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Last of the craft house coffee...I was a little disappointed with these, but still drinkable so not the end of world.










Looking forward to getting onto the Origin beans


----------



## willykatie

Only just found this thread. One from today


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

willykatie said:


> Only just found this thread. One from today


Wow! I dream of creating latte art like that!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

@willykatie Can I ask how long you have been practicing latte art for and are you a home barista?

That art would put many coffee shop Barista's to shame.


----------



## willykatie

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> @willykatie Can I ask how long you have been practicing latte art for and are you a home barista?
> 
> That art would put many coffee shop Barista's to shame.


Thanks.

2.5 years probably? No I'm not a home barista. That's what I do for a living. I don't even have a machine at home lol and can't even have coffee at home.

Still looking at a few machines at the moment but not sure which one as I need one that I can take it out with me when I have private events, etc.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

willykatie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 2.5 years probably? No I'm not a home barista. That's what I do for a living. I don't even have a machine at home lol and can't even have coffee at home.
> 
> Still looking at a few machines at the moment but not sure which one as I need one that I can take it out with me when I have private events, etc.


Ah I see. That explains it then


----------



## M_H_S

willykatie said:


> Only just found this thread. One from today


Is that done in one go? Or numerous layers of petals then a line through?


----------



## willykatie

M_H_S said:


> Is that done in one go? Or numerous layers of petals then a line through?


Done in one go. What I did with that one, started with a heart but keep pushing and then wiggle back to the top of the cup and ended with a heart before I cut it across. Hard to explain in words lol.


----------



## M_H_S

willykatie said:


> Done in one go. What I did with that one, started with a heart but keep pushing and then wiggle back to the top of the cup and ended with a heart before I cut it across. Hard to explain in words lol.


Actually I get it. Its basically a rosetta but you ended with a small heart so it looks more like a tulip.


----------



## willykatie

M_H_S said:


> Actually I get it. Its basically a rosetta but you ended with a small heart so it looks more like a tulip.


Yeah it is! Sounds simple when you said it lol.


----------



## Hasi

willykatie said:


> Yeah it is! Sounds simple when you said it lol.


it also looks simple when you do it.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Hasi said:


> it also looks simple when you do it.


Skilled baristas make it look so simple that it makes you think you can do it... Nope! 

My biggest problem is getting the milk consistent. It's either got too much air or not enough. Finding it really hard atm to get decent micro foam.


----------



## willykatie

Haha... depends on the mood as well I think. I know when I'm tired or grumpy, I can only do heart as the rest just look rubbish lol.

In my experience, to get a good consistent milk for the art, always use your hand to feel the milk rather than thermometer as thermometer can fail.

Put the tip of the wand under the milk surface, and as soon as feel the temperature change on your hand, push the tip slightly in and keep it there until you feel too hot to touch.

For cappuccino, put a bit more air for the froth.

Hope that helps


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

willykatie said:


> Haha... depends on the mood as well I think. I know when I'm tired or grumpy, I can only do heart as the rest just look rubbish lol.
> 
> In my experience, to get a good consistent milk for the art, always use your hand to feel the milk rather than thermometer as thermometer can fail.
> 
> Put the tip of the wand under the milk surface, and as soon as feel the temperature change on your hand, push the tip slightly in and keep it there until you feel too hot to touch.
> 
> For cappuccino, put a bit more air for the froth.
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks for the help. It's the positioning of the tip in the milk etc I'm having trouble with and getting a roll going.

I only drink flat whites so only steam about 150ml of milk in a small pitcher and so i find I don't have much time to get the roll going etc before it's up to temperature. And so I end up with too much air or not enough where I'm trying to do everything in such a small space of time.


----------



## Hasi

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Thanks for the help. It's the positioning of the tip in the milk etc I'm having trouble with and getting a roll going.
> 
> I only drink flat whites so only steam about 150ml of milk in a small pitcher and so i find I don't have much time to get the roll going etc before it's up to temperature. And so I end up with too much air or not enough where I'm trying to do everything in such a small space of time.


Arguably not the perfect place to discuss techniques but maybe think a different steam tip (less or smaller holes)?


----------



## 9719

@Deeez Nuuutz This is a really good watch if you've not seen it before


----------



## willykatie

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Thanks for the help. It's the positioning of the tip in the milk etc I'm having trouble with and getting a roll going.
> 
> I only drink flat whites so only steam about 150ml of milk in a small pitcher and so i find I don't have much time to get the roll going etc before it's up to temperature. And so I end up with too much air or not enough where I'm trying to do everything in such a small space of time.


What I do, I rest/place the wand on the spout of the milk jug slightly facing the left side rather than middle.

For the small jug, still feel it with your hand as the smaller the jug, the quicker it gets warm. As soon as you feel temperature change or slight warm push it slightly but still keeping the wand just under the milk.


----------



## 9719

willykatie said:


> What I do, I rest/place the wand on the spout of the milk jug slightly facing the left side rather than middle.
> 
> For the small jug, still feel it with your hand as the smaller the jug, the quicker it gets warm. As soon as you feel temperature change or slight warm push it slightly but still keeping the wand just under the milk.


Time for a video maybe? It's always good to see how it's done, especially when the person doing the video knows what they are up to which you sound as if you do. So how's about it if you have the time one day?


----------



## willykatie

********** said:


> Time for a video maybe? It's always good to see how it's done, especially when the person doing the video knows what they are up to which you sound as if you do. So how's about it if you have the time one day?


I'm camera shy .

Yeah I'll try to do it one day. Took me a while to get the hang of milk steaming. But like anything else once you know, you just know and the worst thing is when me and my wife out and about and stop for a coffee somewhere else, we always try and listen when their barista kill the milk!!! Lol


----------



## Hasi

willykatie said:


> I'm camera shy .
> 
> Yeah I'll try to do it one day. Took me a while to get the hang of milk steaming. But like anything else once you know, you just know and the worst thing is when me and my wife out and about and stop for a coffee somewhere else, we always try and listen when their barista kill the milk!!! Lol


haha yea, screaming milk jugs make me avoid coffee at that place.

One thing that is so annoying as a home enthusiast: you do about 2-4 milk drinks a day and it takes ages to learn from that. At a coffee counter you produce in excess of 100 cups in one shift, - steeeeep learning curve there.


----------



## 9719

willykatie said:


> I'm camera shy .
> 
> Yeah I'll try to do it one day. Took me a while to get the hang of milk steaming. But like anything else once you know, you just know and the worst thing is when me and my wife out and about and stop for a coffee somewhere else, we always try and listen when their barista kill the milk!!! Lol


Looking forward to learning how it should be done


----------



## willykatie

********** said:


> Looking forward to learning how it should be done


I still have a lot to learn. I always watch and follow what others do on Instagram. Some of them are real art!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

My latest just now after a hard day at work:


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

willykatie said:


> I still have a lot to learn. I always watch and follow what others do on Instagram. Some of them are real art!


Yeah I watch lots of those too. They also make it look really bloody easy!


----------



## Jason1wood

Sick and tired of watching the videos, just never seem to get it like paint. Haha


----------



## hotmetal

Oh I can get it like paint alright (a small percentage of the time). It's what happens after that...









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> Oh I can get it like paint alright (a small percentage of the time). It's what happens after that...
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


I think I know what you mean...


----------



## willykatie

Now I bet that was a good cup. Nothing more satisfying than when you get an empty cup back .

One from just now. How I start my morning, flat white


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Ummm...


----------



## MildredM

willykatie said:


> Now I bet that was a good cup. Nothing more satisfying than when you get an empty cup back .
> 
> One from just now. How I start my morning, flat white


Tart!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Love these little tulip cups. Tricky for art though.


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Love these little tulip cups. Tricky for art though.


You've been baking too?


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> You've been baking too?


Ermmm... not me, but the little one helped mummy make them today. Vegan apple something or other. She made vegan brownie the other day. Main ingredient was black beans!!! Mind blown as they were delicious and you would never know


----------



## M_H_S

joey24dirt said:


> Love these little tulip cups. Tricky for art though.


What size?


----------



## joey24dirt

M_H_S said:


> What size?


I think 170ml. Slightly bigger that the flat white cups acme do.


----------



## xpresso

ashcroc said:


> You've been baking too?


I suspect that's a distraction as he's making excuses, what is it they say about a workman and his tools







.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Ermmm... not me, but the little one helped mummy make them today. Vegan apple something or other. She made vegan brownie the other day. Main ingredient was black beans!!! Mind blown as they were delicious and you would never know


Now that their produce has bean negglected them poor chickens fall on the wheyside...


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Now that their produce has bean negglected them poor chickens fall on the wheyside...


Did they fall over easy.... or ... easy over... jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Now that their produce has bean negglected them poor chickens fall on the wheyside...


We have a couple as pets, but they are too old to make eggs. I'm not vegan, but my darling kinda is. It helps with some of the health issues she has so I'm all for it.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> We have a couple as pets, but they are too old to make eggs. I'm not vegan, but my darling kinda is. It helps with some of the health issues she has so I'm all for it.


You live in a free country, no need to eggsplain yourself 

I usually tell our kids to look at chicken legs as dinosaur parts when we get to our feathered friends next door.

Speaking of which, can we all try our best dinosaur pour this week?


----------



## HowardSmith

I have learnt that pouring bulbs in this super thick & gloopy jampit hit is tough, but I will perfect it


----------



## joey24dirt

HowardSmith said:


> I have learnt that pouring bulbs in this super thick & gloopy jampit hit is tough, but I will perfect it
> 
> View attachment 38839
> 
> 
> View attachment 38840


It's like treacle!

....and there we go folks. Post number 5000.... I never thought it would be treacle related


----------



## hotmetal

Treacle? Tweacle? As in Dave Angel, "Ere y'go treacle, gaah'n getcherself saa'ink noice! Nah getcher skates on!" (As he stuffs a "monkey" down the front of yer blouse)

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> Treacle? Tweacle? As in Dave Angel, "Ere y'go treacle, gaah'n getcherself saa'ink noice! Nah getcher skates on!" (As he stuffs a "monkey" down the front of yer blouse)
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


I think you need to get some sleep


----------



## hotmetal

It's been a long night... zzzz

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mat2317

Basic!


----------



## MildredM

^^^ LOVE-ly


----------



## joey24dirt

5 minutes peace, just me and my coffee


----------



## Hasi

very nice  Joey's ever improving skill set 

have you considered switching from water to coffee counter?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> very nice  Joey's ever improving skill set
> 
> have you considered switching from water to coffee counter?


The problem is my job is really steady, I mean everyone needs water to drink and their waste taking away. Plus it pays well so I'm hard pushed to give that up. Of course I'd love to just work in coffee and woodturning, but then my hobbies would be a job


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> The problem is my job is really steady, I mean everyone needs water to drink and their waste taking away. Plus it pays well so I'm hard pushed to give that up. Of course I'd love to just work in coffee and woodturning, but then my hobbies would be a job


Well, uhm, you trying to tell me something?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Well, uhm, you trying to tell me something?


Haha oh no  I just wouldn't know if it would work for me


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Haha oh no  I just wouldn't know if it would work for me


I don't know either... in my case it's just that I'm having too many hobbies so need to convert some into a job 

Back to OT: can we please see some dinosaur pours for breakfast?


----------



## M_H_S

joey24dirt said:


> 5 minutes peace, just me and my coffee


I know very well what 5 mins of peace focusing and savouring on a well crafted cup with 3 little one means!

How do you get the outer pattern?


----------



## joey24dirt

M_H_S said:


> I know very well what 5 mins of peace focusing and savouring on a well crafted cup with 3 little one means!
> 
> How do you get the outer pattern?


As I set the base I do it in a circular motion, the coffee will start to spin clockwise so I follow it round with a wiggle then pull back and plop a blob for the start of the tulip. I'll do a video at some point if you want


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> I don't know either... in my case it's just that I'm having too many hobbies so need to convert some into a job
> 
> Back to OT: can we please see some dinosaur pours for breakfast?


What's the deal with dinosaurs? Have I missed something?


----------



## Hasi

Hasi said:


> You live in a free country, no need to eggsplain yourself
> 
> I usually tell our kids to look at chicken legs as dinosaur parts when we get to our feathered friends next door.
> 
> Speaking of which, can we all try our best dinosaur pour this week?


just that bit...


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> just that bit...


I might just about be able to manage something close to a dinosaur egg! 

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> just that bit...


Oh yes. I didn't know if there was anything else I'd missed. Erm... how do you pour a Dino?


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Oh yes. I didn't know if there was anything else I'd missed. Erm... how do you pour a Dino?


With very stiff milk by the look of it.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## M_H_S

ashcroc said:


> I might just about be able to manage something close to a dinosaur egg!
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


Well as no one has ever seen one, I reckon you could blag any blob as one!


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> 5 minutes peace, just me and my coffee


yep, that description works... sort of


----------



## Hasi

and here's my go at the dino 










our two-year-old said it's an allosaurus... whatta you know...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> yep, that description works... sort of


Are you left handed?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> and here's my go at the dino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our two-year-old said it's an allosaurus... whatta you know...


Literally just thinking of how to do one


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Are you left handed?


well spotted


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> well spotted


Columbo ain't got sh*t on me


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Literally just thinking of how to do one


----------



## joey24dirt

joey24dirt said:


> Literally just thinking of how to do one


Haaaaaah


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Haaaaaah




a Glyptodon?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> a Glyptodon?


I have no idea. My milk was way too runny though so I had no chance  I'll try again later


----------



## richwade80

joey24dirt said:


> Haaaaaah


Nailed it!


----------



## joey24dirt

richwade80 said:


> Nailed it!


Haha class. So glad someone guessed what I was going for


----------



## Hasi

Rupert, ahahahahaa!

Dinos - bring 'em on!!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Quite impressed with this one...


----------



## hotmetal

Whatever happened to beanosaurus?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> Whatever happened to beanosaurus?
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Extinct as it appears...

but you can Trias one for Jura!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz




----------



## OhhEnnEmm

I'm awful at the coffee art, at one of my jobs I once tried to do a heart and I swear it didn't even look like a poorly crafted heart, it looked like a well crafted fallace.


----------



## MildredM

Ahem . . .


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Ahem . . .


I hope Ian poured that one...


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Morning!


----------



## willykatie

Happy Valentine's Day ...


----------



## Rakesh

Tried to get some red colour into the coffee for Valentine's Day but ended up looking more ginger than anything.... anyway happy v-day!


----------



## M_H_S

Teal flat white


----------



## Wolvesnev

Heart went a bit wonky


----------



## M_H_S

Rakesh said:


> Tried to get some red colour into the coffee for Valentine's Day but ended up looking more ginger than anything.... anyway happy v-day!


Fantastic... Any tips?


----------



## Rakesh

M_H_S said:


> Fantastic... Any tips?


On the colour or art?


----------



## M_H_S

Rakesh said:


> On the colour or art?


Lol I was going to say not the gingerness but technique!


----------



## Rakesh

M_H_S said:


> Lol I was going to say not the gingerness but technique!


Ermm.. if you've had a watch of the videos knocking round this forum they offer plenty of help with you technique, my favourite is the origin video on steaming milk. The obvious and best thing to do is practice, it's easy to say for me as I work as a barista, but even at home offering cappuccinos and lattes to anyone and everyone that visits usually means you can get as much practice as possible.


----------



## MildredM

Rakesh said:


> Tried to get some red colour into the coffee for Valentine's Day but ended up looking more ginger than anything.... anyway happy v-day!


I don't mind ginger!!!


----------



## M_H_S

Thanks but I meant specifically pouring a Swan.



Rakesh said:


> Ermm.. if you've had a watch of the videos knocking round this forum they offer plenty of help with you technique, my favourite is the origin video on steaming milk. The obvious and best thing to do is practice, it's easy to say for me as I work as a barista, but even at home offering cappuccinos and lattes to anyone and everyone that visits usually means you can get as much practice as possible.


----------



## Rakesh

M_H_S said:


> Thanks but I meant specifically pouring a Swan.


Sorry.

Wiggle upwards from where you want the base of the wing, once you reach where you want the tip of wing to be keep the tip of the jug close to the surface of the coffee and push down along the length of the wings, then pull back up, hold the jug there for a second or two to form the head and cut.

I find it kind of hard to pour a swan until the cup is about 3/4 of the way full, that's why I do a few blobs first to fill the cup slightly.

It's kind of hard of explain with words but I hope you can understand.


----------



## Rakesh

MildredM said:


> I don't mind ginger!!!


Neither do I, it's one of my favourite colours truth be told...


----------



## xpresso

Group intuition and demonstration ....... Jon.


----------



## Hasi

M_H_S said:


> Thanks but I meant specifically pouring a Swan.


----------



## cambosheff

One from yesterday.


----------



## M_H_S

cambosheff said:


> One from yesterday.


Which cups are those?


----------



## cambosheff

Medium keepcups. I don't buy lids for all of them, just a couple for if I take them outside. I did get loads of cups and bands and you can make some pretty funky combos at a reasonable price.


----------



## MildredM

Hello week 8/52


----------



## rodduz

This latte art isn't coming to me very easily I can tell you that much!!!


----------



## Nicknak

There is a swan being born there


----------



## rodduz

Nicknak said:


> There is a swan being born there


That's what I was aiming for! Nailed it!


----------



## M_H_S

I thought it was swanling blowing bubbles!


----------



## ashcroc

rodduz said:


> This latte art isn't coming to me very easily I can tell you that much!!!


That's a supurb seal juggling donuts!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Morning!


----------



## rodduz

Bit better....


----------



## M_H_S

Technique is spot on. Just fine tuning needed.



rodduz said:


> Bit better....


----------



## M_H_S

Yday.


----------



## rodduz

Kinda....


----------



## M_H_S

What machine and beans are you using?



rodduz said:


> Kinda....


----------



## rodduz

M_H_S said:


> What machine and beans are you using?


DTP. RAVE signature blend beans at the mo


----------



## M_H_S

rodduz said:


> DTP. RAVE signature blend beans at the mo


Grinder?


----------



## rodduz

M_H_S said:


> Grinder?


Mazzer Super Jolly


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Impressed with this one...


----------



## DH83

Erm, think I need some proper cups... that and I think I aired the milk for too long.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Nicknak

Now I could compete with that .. I blame everything cup, milk etc ..

Good try .. I take it you were going for the lady on the beach with her back to you


----------



## DH83

Nicknak said:


> Now I could compete with that .. I blame everything cup, milk etc ..
> 
> Good try .. I take it you were going for the lady on the beach with her back to you


That's exactly what I was going for...

(I cant see it)


----------



## Nicknak

Look a it with the handle facing you .. A larger lady obviously .. Or this isn't decaf I'm drinking ..



DH83 said:


> That's exactly what I was going for...
> 
> (I cant see it)


----------



## DH83

Nicknak said:


> Look a it with the handle facing you .. A larger lady obviously .. Or this isn't decaf I'm drinking ..


I see it now. I'm a genius!


----------



## xpresso

DH83 said:


> Erm, think I need some proper cups... that and I think I aired the milk for too long.
> 
> Onwards and upwards.


Viewed from the rear, a baby sat on the mat playing with a floppy eared bunny rabbit.

Jon.


----------



## rodduz

Was supposed to be a heart...


----------



## drmarc

This morning's effort. Got a bit carried away at the top.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

This mornings effort from me...


----------



## richwade80

A late post from Monday.


----------



## M_H_S

Finished with a heart at the end...


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz




----------



## M_H_S

rodduz said:


> DTP. RAVE signature blend beans at the mo


One little tip that may be useful is that the milk needs to be often thinner and with less foam than we may imagine to get the right type of microfoam. So try underdoing it.


----------



## rodduz

M_H_S said:


> One little tip that may be useful is that the milk needs to be often thinner and with less foam than we may imagine to get the right type of microfoam. So try underdoing it.


Thanks for the tip. I think I'm getting that, yes. Since taking delivery of 'proper' cups where I can get the pour closer to the surface I'm seeing that I don't need to add 'loads' of air.


----------



## tobyjrn6

Another day another duck swan


----------



## jonnycooper29

Ran out of space in the cup of my first swan so it's headless


----------



## Hasi

jonnycooper29 said:


> Ran out of space in the cup of my first swan so it's headless


Hello peacock!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Good to be back home after a few days away...


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Gradually getting there...


----------



## M_H_S

Beans with less crema seem to make the finessing easier!


----------



## M_H_S

mmmatron said:


>


Very impressive. So many layers


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

One of my best!


----------



## richwade80

Random squiggles


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> Random squiggles


very nice random squiggles


----------



## Hasi

While it's far from perfect, maybe even far from swan  I've tried two things here:

1 not pushing forward to shape the bird belly - it really helped to just slowing down and doing sort of a U-turn

2 fill the pond afterwards - maybe not very subtle, but a pond nonetheless


----------



## MildredM

Cheers!


----------



## cambosheff

The delightful Brazil Fazenda Rainha Da Paz from North Star.

19g -> 40g 29 sec (94c)

Deeeeeeeeeeelicious!


----------



## MildredM

Happy Mondays


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Happy Mondays


O'Hhhh come on 'M', that was the same photo from last monday ..... well I suppose you never said which Monday....

Only jesting really, I'm having a







sort of day......
















...... Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> O'Hhhh come on 'M', that was the same photo from last monday ..... well I suppose you never said which Monday....
> 
> Only jesting really, I'm having a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sort of day......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Jon.


Haha!!, consistency On Mondays!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Haha!!, consistency On Mondays!


I like how you always make Ian a coffee too, exactly the same as the other one


----------



## rodduz

Jealous! Mine seems to be going backwards! Just can't get the milk right. At least I think that's the problem. That or the crema starting to break up by the time I've steamed the milk


----------



## MildredM

rodduz said:


> Jealous! Mine seems to be going backwards! Just can't get the milk right. At least I think that's the problem. That or the crema starting to break up by the time I've steamed the milk


Took me years to get to this stage and it still isn't perfect by any means!!! Is your milk foam too 'stiff'? Back right off and start with it barely textured and work up fro that, maybe


----------



## rodduz

MildredM said:


> Took me years to get to this stage and it still isn't perfect by any means!!! Is your milk foam too 'stiff'? Back right off and start with it barely textured and work up fro that, maybe


Yes think I need to go back to the beginning, not that it was any good anyway but I could at least pour it and as bring jug closer the foam rises like it should, doesn't seem to now. I'll keep on plodding


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

MildredM said:


> Happy Mondays


Very nice Mildred!!


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## jonnycooper29

After a stream of rubbish pours, out of nowhere, I manage to pour something half reasonable


----------



## Kman10

Definitely my best for a while


----------



## adz313

Yesterday's technically, but best I've managed for a while (less air at the start was key)


----------



## MildredM

It has been a need-a-lot-of-coffee day here today . . .


----------



## adz313

Interesting what one day on professional kit can do to your mindset - changed my milk steaming process which seems to be working.

Still much slower...


----------



## richwade80

I'm on a pulped natural bend at the moment... not too shabby!


----------



## mat2317

New coffee from triple co roast in Bristol


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Brazilian Boa from Origin Coffee Roasters...


----------



## MildredM

A quick one before I nip to the Post Office


----------



## MildredM

Showing off Ian's spoon carving!


----------



## jonnycooper29

MildredM said:


> Showing off Ian's spoon carving!


That is an absolute thing of beauty!!


----------



## jj-x-ray

MildredM said:


> Showing off Ian's spoon carving!


----------



## jonnycooper29

Using a bigger cup certainly does make life easier... I need to remember I need more milk next time though


----------



## adz313

Making progress - first time I've managed a little heart at the top of a tulip, normally just a blob!


----------



## rodduz

I'm happy(ish) with it anyway! Beats my efforrts lately which were going backwards.


----------



## joey24dirt

Bad light


----------



## mmmatron

Morning!


----------



## MildredM

Morning back


----------



## adz313

First one back after a few days away - I'll take it!

Any tips on steaming for 2 drinks (at once, morning coffee needs to be as speedy/easy as poss!)?

Second one wasn't worth a photo!


----------



## HowardSmith

adz313 said:


> First one back after a few days away - I'll take it!
> 
> Any tips on steaming for 2 drinks (at once, morning coffee needs to be as speedy/easy as poss!)?
> 
> Second one wasn't worth a photo!


I find for two drinks I need to add more air & really mix it in well.

Was there no foam for the second drink?


----------



## Hasi

Try different angles of steam arm and jug to get a good swirl.

Or, using a bigger jug would be an option.

Also, another steam tip may cure issues (like three holes instead of two).

In general, steaming for multiple drinks requires a bit more steam power to actuate the whole contents and avoid separation of foam and milk.

It's also a widespread technique to pour from one jug to another and back before pouring latte art. Then you can be sure that all milk is evenly foamy.


----------



## adz313

HowardSmith said:


> I find for two drinks I need to add more air & really mix it in well.
> 
> Was there no foam for the second drink?


Yeah there's just about enough to make some sort of pattern, but you can tell/feel the difference in thickness.


----------



## HowardSmith

adz313 said:


> Yeah there's just about enough to make some sort of pattern, but you can tell/feel the difference in thickness.


Yeh I found this too... I don't pull split shots into two cups very often so when I do the results can be similar to yours...

I have found if you add a bit more air than you think you will need & then really mix it in after by shaking from side to side this helps. Then when you pour dripping a bit into each cup before you pour your pattern can help too.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

adz313 said:


> First one back after a few days away - I'll take it!
> 
> Any tips on steaming for 2 drinks (at once, morning coffee needs to be as speedy/easy as poss!)?
> 
> Second one wasn't worth a photo!


Ideally you need to split the milk. Steam enough for two in a larger pitcher say 500-600ml and the the easiest way I have found is to then split that into two smaller pitchers. Pour a bit in one then the other and repeat. The other way is to pour most into one smaller pitcher then pour some back. Like anything it's all just practice.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Flat white from last night...


----------



## MildredM

Yesterday . . . Haven't got started today yet!


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Yesterday . . . Haven't got started today yet!


And then It'll be Hello Friday - 'M' Don't you have a guilt complex counting the day's it does make for thinking when I see your Free Pours clicking up .. By Eck is it Friday already







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> And then It'll be Hello Friday - 'M' Don't you have a guilt complex counting the day's it does make for thinking when I see your Free Pours clicking up .. By Eck is it Friday already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


My mum told me two things over and over which I laughed at the time but now I know how true they are.

One was how fast time goes and that it goes even quicker the older you get!!!!! It is SCARY!

The other .....

:you will miss me when I've gone:


----------



## Hasi

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Ideally you need to split the milk. Steam enough for two in a larger pitcher say 500-600ml and the the easiest way I have found is to then split that into two smaller pitchers. Pour a bit in one then the other and repeat. The other way is to pour most into one smaller pitcher then pour some back. Like anything it's all just practice.


thats the way 

like i said in my above post


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Hasi said:


> thats the way
> 
> like i said in my above post


Sorry mate. I didn't even see you post above.

My bad


----------



## Hasi

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Sorry mate. I didn't even see you post above.
> 
> My bad


nobody did  except one apparently


----------



## MildredM

I find the best way is to steam the milk then spilt it and pour one, then the other (from your favourite pitcher) - keep it moving and be brisk about it!!!


----------



## Wolvesnev

This morning's effort... definitely improving, but still can't pour a tulip to save my life.


----------



## HowardSmith

Wolvesnev said:


> This morning's effort... definitely improving, but still can't pour a tulip to save my life.


I'd say your putting too much air in the milk. Cut your stretch in half & see how you get on...

This mornings mediocre effort....


----------



## Wolvesnev

HowardSmith said:


> I'd say your putting too much air in the milk. Cut your stretch in half & see how you get on...
> 
> This mornings mediocre effort....


Thanks, I'll try that this afternoon.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Flat white from this afternoon...


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

One of my best tulips...


----------



## pgarrish

Nowhere near some of the class acts on here but there is definitely a little heart here


----------



## richwade80

Hot chocolate. Not too shabby.


----------



## HowardSmith

Decided to treat myself to a new shiny Motta 350ml jug.

Guessed the amount of milk & ran out but I like it. First pour here was ok & I feel I can make a lot of progress with this pitcher.


----------



## Hasi

pgarrish said:


> Nowhere near some of the class acts on here but there is definitely a little heart here


question is, what did you do before the heart?! 

Jokes aside, first of your milk looks spot on! So that's a big bonus to kickstart your latte art journey!

I was way too hasty in the beginning, so my advice being... take your time and find out what's happening at different distances and fill levels. Pouring a simple heart teaches you quite a lot for future reference


----------



## pgarrish

Hasi said:


> question is, what did you do before the heart?!
> 
> Jokes aside, first of your milk looks spot on! So that's a big bonus to kickstart your latte art journey!
> 
> I was way too hasty in the beginning, so my advice being... take your time and find out what's happening at different distances and fill levels. Pouring a simple heart teaches you quite a lot for future reference


I was doing the side-to-side thing but I was using my 'found' jug which has a curled over top and a curved spout - combined with my clumsy hands things can get quite sloshy!

Thanks for the comment about the milk texture. I'm not very consistent but I'll keep trying - I think some soapy water and YouTube might be called for....


----------



## Les996

Well my 'art' has been going seriously backwards! I even got some new cups which I obviously needed to improve my technique lol...

I was planning on putting in 'free pour Friday' but will keep trying through the day...next one IS going to be so much better


----------



## Les996

I am actually starting to become consistent again...albeit quite simple art...

















2 mornings in a row


----------



## xpresso

Les996 said:


> View attachment 39827
> 
> 
> Well my 'art' has been going seriously backwards! I even got some new cups which I obviously needed to improve my technique lol...
> 
> I was planning on putting in 'free pour Friday' but will keep trying through the day...next one IS going to be so much better


The new Tulip = Garlic bulb ....

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> The new Tulip = Garlic bulb ....
> 
> Jon.


never underestimate positive health effects of garlic matey!


----------



## Les996

xpresso said:


> The new Tulip = Garlic bulb ....
> 
> Jon.


Doesn't everyone add garlic to their morning coffee?


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## Hasi

Rakesh said:


>


See? ...what would a fabulous swan be without garlic?


----------



## Rakesh

Hasi said:


> See? ...what would a fabulous swan be without garlic?


Not sure... I usually cook my swan in a bit of salt and pepper.


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## joey24dirt




----------



## Les996

joey24dirt said:


>


That's just showing off! Decent Latte art and a grinder i'm jealous of


----------



## joey24dirt

Les996 said:


> That's just showing off! Decent Latte art and a grinder i'm jealous of


Can't lie, I got really lucky this morning haha. Haven't been performing that great of late.


----------



## MildredM

I'm trying to match the colour to the saucer . . .


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I'm trying to match the colour to the saucer . . .


awesome what Photoshop can do these days


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> awesome what Photoshop can do these days


Noooo! I had to do something very complicated on my phone, you wouldn't understand . . . I had to press a button and everything!


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> I'm trying to match the colour to the saucer . . .


Lovely art as always on here! Every time I see these pics I need to go and test my skills...off to do a tulip...of sorts:drink:


----------



## Les996

So in my head I was thinking Tulip...









Hands went for some sort of wheat







...so frustrating but enjoyable at the same time...I think:rolleyes:


----------



## Komatoes

MildredM said:


> I'm trying to match the colour to the saucer . . .


That's a work of art!


----------



## jonnycooper29

However much I love my little Acme cups, it is so much easier using a bigger cup...

Hopefully today I will get my new Loveramic 200ml cups which will help with this


----------



## MrOrk

Probably the only one worth sharing I've done


----------



## Hasi

MrOrk said:


> Probably the only one worth sharing I've done


also love them snacks there...!


----------



## Colio07

My latte art remains (consistently) simple and wonky, but I'm making progress.


----------



## Rakesh

Keeping it simple


----------



## rodduz

Thought it was okay by my standards! Asked 2 1/2 year old what shape it was and she said a moon!


----------



## mmmatron

Same old. Trying and failing at rosettas, too bad to post!


----------



## MildredM

I watched Joey from Sheffield on Insta this morning slowing it right down. It helped a bit . . . . Not a lot though!


----------



## joey24dirt

Wonky donkey but perfectly formed


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Wonky donkey but perfectly formed


Caught Thanks when going for Quote!! That Looks flipping great


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Caught Thanks when going for Quote!! That Looks flipping great


Thanks M


----------



## PPapa

I've been so much more consistent lately that I really think some aligned jug in space black isn't necessary.

Haha, who am I kidding, it will be so much better! I had to pay £16+ customs charge his morning for aforementioned jug and it will still only be delivered on Saturday. Royal Mail with £8 handling fees...


----------



## MildredM

I don't care if Monday's blue . . .


----------



## richwade80

Not quite dialled in yet @Hasi but still an explosion of nuts so far. (So many joke opportunities here)

It also reminds me of Bib Fortuna, which is amusing.


----------



## MildredM

Tuesday's grey . . .


----------



## Nicknak

What colour do we have for a Tuesday ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> What colour do we have for a Tuesday ?


Oh LOLOLOLOLOLOL . . . . . . .


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Oh LOLOLOLOLOLOL . . . . . . .


Archive that for later ,quick get another cup no one will notice ...


----------



## joey24dirt

Looks good but tasted nothing like I had over the weekend  official coffee blues haha


----------



## MildredM

Oh, Thursday doesn't even start...


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Oh, Thursday doesn't even start...


so you fetched my cup on Sunday...


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> so you fetched my cup on Sunday...


Hey! Didn't you nab one to take home? They are gorgeous!


----------



## Nicknak

. You edited it



MildredM said:


> Tuesday's grey . . .


----------



## Sparkyx

I tried


----------



## xpresso

Sparkyx said:


> I tried


Everyone likes a trier ....... Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

I have one of those cups too. Shame I didn't get the machine to go with.


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> I have one of those cups too. Shame I didn't get the machine to go with.


I know it's a little like having a Porsche key ring when you drive an Allegro ...









Nice gesture though







... not ungrateful ...


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> I know it's a little like having a Porsche key ring when you drive an Allegro ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice gesture though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not ungrateful ...


I'll stick to my Rover key ring... the stupid thing with this cup is it gives you this daily reminder of wanting an L-R now.


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> I'll stick to my Rover key ring... the stupid thing with this cup is it gives you this daily reminder of wanting an L-R now.


One would go lovely with your new grinder ..


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> One would go lovely with your new grinder ..


you know you're adding fuel to the fire do you?


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> you know you're adding fuel to the fire do you?


Yes I do









You know how impressed people would be if they saw one in your Roastery .....


----------



## Nicknak

Those burr handles ... mmmmmm


----------



## xpresso

Nicknak said:


> I know it's a little like having a Porsche key ring when you drive an Allegro ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice gesture though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not ungrateful ...


Ti's a bummer and I can relate to this, I have a Porsche and use an Allegro key ring







.

Jon.


----------



## Nicknak

xpresso said:


> Ti's a bummer and I can relate to this, I have a Porsche and use an Allegro key ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Very Bing Crosby







...... might not help at certain type of parties







... which I do not partake in


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Very Bing Crosby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... might not help at certain type of parties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... which I do not partake in


Hahaha!!! Are you sure . . . Methinks you protest too much


----------



## xpresso

Nicknak said:


> Very Bing Crosby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... might not help at certain type of parties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... which I do not partake in


OK, Love ....


----------



## MildredM

You've yet to have your finest hour


----------



## Kman10

. Tuesdays tulip effort


----------



## richwade80

A not bad rosetta










Followed by roadkill peacock










Need to actually look at how you do this.


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> A not bad rosetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by roadkill peacock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to actually look at how you do this.


gotta love roadkill peacocks!

I do them all day 

...also I couldn't care less about how to do them properly, mainly because I love fooling around for shites and giggles. Need to post more peacocks and turkeys and what not! Let's have a thread of its own


----------



## Obidi

Being new to all this I'm very envious of all your fab latte art. Here's one from yesterday, not easy in my large cup, but passable I suppose.


----------



## willykatie

One from today. 2nd attempt of the swan. Still long to go lol


----------



## ashcroc

willykatie said:


> One from today. 2nd attempt of the swan. Still long to go lol


Rotate 180° & you have a fish in a tornado!


----------



## joey24dirt

Rough night mate?!










6oz tulip


----------



## willykatie

ashcroc said:


> Rotate 180° & you have a fish in a tornado!


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Rough night mate?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6oz tulip


You should try feeding it . . . Poor thing


----------



## Sparkyx

My first ever heart! I hope it counts.


----------



## willykatie

One before lunch time


----------



## Rakesh

Little bit rusty on the arl swan neck.


----------



## Les996

I always end up with the same...whatever I try lol









Very very tasty cuppa though


----------



## JimBean1

Not too bad for a Nespresso machine?


----------



## MildredM

Happy Monday ?


----------



## jonnycooper29

I keep struggling with the last leaf! I think I just get excited about what I've done so far and rush it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

Good morning ladies all...!


----------



## Jollybean

Great work Hasi. How do you get the halo effect around the tulip?


----------



## PPapa




----------



## Hasi

Jollybean said:


> Great work Hasi. How do you get the halo effect around the tulip?


 cheers mate!

I'm trying hard to accomplish a sharper halo (usually failing at it worse than in today's pour!)... what you want to do is a blob at first. Pretty central and not too small, maybe towards the near side of your jug. Then stop the flow and continue to push in as many leaves as still manageable. When pulling through the stem/parting line you need to stop before crossing the halo obviously.
I'm finding it easier when there's not too much crema, so swirling the shot slightly before pouring helped me in the past...


----------



## Scotford

Coffees #284 & #285 from today...


----------



## Jollybean

Hasi said:


> cheers mate!
> 
> I'm trying hard to accomplish a sharper halo (usually failing at it worse than in today's pour!)... what you want to do is a blob at first. Pretty central and not too small, maybe towards the near side of your jug. Then stop the flow and continue to push in as many leaves as still manageable. When pulling through the stem/parting line you need to stop before crossing the halo obviously.
> I'm finding it easier when there's not too much crema, so swirling the shot slightly before pouring helped me in the past...


 Thanks Hasi. Will give that a try ?


----------



## Les996

I always end up with the same thing...no matter what I have in my head at the time ?


----------



## Obidi

Les996 said:


> I always end up with the same thing...no matter what I have in my head at the time ?
> 
> View attachment 381


 Yes, I'm pretty much the same. That's pretty nevertheless.


----------



## Obidi

MildredM said:


> Happy Monday ?
> 
> View attachment 113


 Lovely pic, great latte art.


----------



## Obidi

richwade80 said:


> A not bad rosetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by roadkill peacock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to actually look at how you do this.


 Great art! That one looks like Big Red, our rooster!


----------



## richwade80

Obidi said:


> Great art! That one looks like Big Red, our rooster!


You got a rooster!?

Photos please...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80

Last coffee before a hard earned break. An inevitable cold has set in... obviously.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obidi

richwade80 said:


> You got a rooster!?
> 
> Photos please...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'll take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Hasi

Obidi said:


> I'll take a pic tomorrow.


waiting...


----------



## Obidi

richwade80 said:


> You got a rooster!?
> 
> Photos please...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Big red our rooster.........


----------



## Obidi

Hasi said:


> Obidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a pic tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> waiting...
Click to expand...

 Red with one of his girlies...


----------



## Hasi

Obidi said:


> Red with one of his girlies...
> [IMG alt="1542008390_Redandoneofhisgirlies.thumb.jpg.7d4ef91fe23c04ab2e79900c5f0770c6.jpg" data-fileid="6020"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/1542008390_Redandoneofhisgirlies.thumb.jpg.7d4ef91fe23c04ab2e79900c5f0770c6.jpg[/IMG]


After the ladies all day long, can't blame the guy...

In-laws next door keep around two dozen chickens, they're actually great alarm clocks! There's been a time when I was almost looking forward to slaughter them one evening as I would put an end to their cock-a-doodles


----------



## MildredM

I don't mind Mondays ??


----------



## joey24dirt

Back on the E8


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 29691
> 
> 
> Back on the E8


 Was that done on the La Pavoni ? ... Does the grinder make a difference to the art as I might have to get one of those ??


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> Was that done on the La Pavoni  ... Does the grinder make a difference to the art as I might have to get one of those


It wasn't the pav unfortunely. Not sure I'll steam much on that thing.

Didn't you know, different grinders make different art?


----------



## joey24dirt

This ones for cat&cloud coffee









Not sure if many people know the story at the moment with Cat&Cloud, but basically the digger company Caterpillar are suing them for using the word 'cat' in their company name. Shocking! So any support you can offer them would be great. Sorry to have preached, I just wanted to share on here


----------



## MildredM

I didn't know about the Cat & Cloud/Caterpillar thing, no. How absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## xpresso

T'is here ............................

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=2ahUKEwiS_ruh-NbiAhViXRUIHXBXBaIQ0PADMAd6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffinance.yahoo.com%2Fnews%2Fcaterpillar-cat-cloud-coffee-trademark-182747935.html&usg=AOvVaw3gviw4XonPEmDbSAlkA1-J


----------



## MildredM

Signed the petition now. It really does beggars belief ?


----------



## Cooffe

One from last night... Nothing compared to you guys though! (I only have a measly Barista Express).


----------



## christos_geo

More for the interesting mug perspective. Looks like it was a whole pint!


----------



## Les996

christos_geo said:


> More for the interesting mug perspective. Looks like it was a whole pint!
> View attachment 29786


 ...or a very long shot


----------



## JimBean1

Not bad for a Nespresso machine?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> View attachment 29915


 Good alignment!...coffee pretty good too ?


----------



## xpresso

Les996 said:


> Good alignment!...coffee pretty good too ?


 Strategic .... ?.

Jon.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Practising my Rosetta's


----------



## joey24dirt

Nice little wiggle blob blob blob. Beans from@KTD are tasting great. Do you have any flavour notes for these for me to try and find?


----------



## KTD

joey24dirt said:


> [IMG alt="IMG_2200.thumb.jpg.fdb4d0023a88449097ea26318c1504fd.jpg" data-fileid="29973"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_2200.thumb.jpg.fdb4d0023a88449097ea26318c1504fd.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Nice little wiggle blob blob blob. Beans from@KTD are tasting great. Do you have any flavour notes for these for me to try and find?


Glad you're enjoying them, hazelnut, dark chocolate and a little cinnamon there are some light floral notes if you go searching but I'm not sophisticated enough to comment further! I've only actually had 1.5kg myself so far, they are fairly easy going but have a bit of a kick and seem to have been well received.


----------



## richwade80

Closeup because the big picture isn't pretty...


----------



## Cooffe

This mornings breakfast with standard coffee - have the week off so no stress!!


----------



## Les996

Cooffe said:


> This mornings breakfast with standard coffee - have the week off so no stress!!
> 
> View attachment 29985


 very nice...especially the pastry ?


----------



## Jollybean

This morning's coffee. Moonroast Peru blend - very tasty


----------



## Rakesh

trying to be@scotford with the lush Rosetta base


----------



## Scotford

Rakesh said:


> [IMG alt="IMG_2503.thumb.jpg.92121129cadf081e3e737d23486f30b5.jpg" data-fileid="30056"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_2503.thumb.jpg.92121129cadf081e3e737d23486f30b5.jpg[/IMG] trying to be@scotford with the lush Rosetta base


JAYSUS noice wan bruvvaaaaa


----------



## ashcroc

Scotford said:


> JAYSUS noice wan bruvvaaaaa


Brixton's really rubbed off on ya!


----------



## Scotford

@Rakesh 3oz next


----------



## Rakesh

Scotford said:


> @Rakesh 3oz next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_20190616_152946.thumb.jpg.9bd53b21908a9203a2a72d26a0412663.jpg" data-fileid="30080"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190616_152946.thumb.jpg.9bd53b21908a9203a2a72d26a0412663.jpg[/IMG]


Lol challenge accepted


----------



## jonnycooper29




----------



## Cooffe

Finally a decent Rosetta! If only it were more central


----------



## Scotford

Eh. Not got the energy today tbh


----------



## Sparkyx

Not the best, but at least I didn't spill it this time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkyx

Another attempt. This time with a larger cup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

Summer breeze makes me feel fine...


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Summer breeze makes me feel fine...


Looks like there's plenty of space to finish it off with a drop of kahlua.


----------



## MildredM

I'm all over the place this week ?


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> I'm all over the place this week ?
> 
> View attachment 30429


 Air miles ?.

Jon.


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> I'm all over the place this week ?
> 
> View attachment 30429


 ...at last...a slightly less perfect piece of art from you @MildredM! although way beyond my present standard ?


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Looks like there's plenty of space to finish it off with a drop of kahlua.


I've 'only' got sample bottles of Jack Daniel's, Absolut and Bacardi at hand 'round here... what'll it be?


----------



## MildredM

Marginally better today, but not by much ?


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Marginally better today, but not by much ?
> 
> View attachment 30442


 Friday and the week-end to come.

Jon.


----------



## Les996

Hasi said:


> ashcroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there's plenty of space to finish it off with a drop of kahlua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've 'only' got sample bottles of Jack Daniel's, Absolut and Bacardi at hand 'round here... what'll it be?
Click to expand...

 JD please ?


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> Marginally better today, but not by much ?
> 
> View attachment 30442


 Oh dear...what's going on? Standards slipping ?


----------



## Les996

Red cup day today..

.








...just need a bit more milk! and technique ☺


----------



## MildredM

Les996 said:


> Oh dear...what's going on? Standards slipping ?


 I blame the coffee, it's too thick ? and the cup, and the jug, and the weather ? they are all useless!!!


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> I blame the coffee, it's too thick ? and the cup, and the jug, and the weather ? they are all useless!!!


 haha...my cups just don't seem to play ball...ever! ?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> I blame the coffee, it's too thick  and the cup, and the jug, and the weather  they are all useless!!!


Have you tried pouring the milk left handed?


----------



## Sparkyx

Happy Monday CFUK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgarrish

NATO coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford

#spiral


----------



## Hasi

Scotford said:


> #spiral


 me likes!
how does it work? 'simply' keep the cup rotating?


----------



## Scotford

Hasi said:


> me likes!
> how does it work? 'simply' keep the cup rotating?


It's basically a wave around the edge of the cup and then pick up the jug and suck it all into the middle.


----------



## Les996

Scotford said:


> #spiral


 lol...I just had a go! I think I will try again later ?


----------



## Scotford

Les996 said:


> lol...I just had a go! I think I will try again later


I'll try to get it on video tomorrow...


----------



## Sparkyx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

Simple but it's all it needs!


----------



## Sparkyx

Starting to get the hang of it now... I think










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

Sparkyx said:


> Starting to get the hang of it now... I think
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Decent stacks there!


----------



## Sparkyx

Cooffe said:


> Decent stacks there!


 Why thank you very much!


----------



## Sparkyx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80

I don't get strawberry or peach... I get coffee! Still quite nice though.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> I don't get strawberry or peach... I get coffee! Still quite nice though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you should try pouring peaches and strawbeeries instead of onions... maybe that'll help! :exit:


----------



## Sparkyx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford

@les996

@hasi


----------



## Hasi

Scotford said:


> @les996
> 
> @hasi


 NICE!!
Thanks for posting this - love it!

Have been trying similar but deffo didn't think of pulling up to close pattern towards the end...


----------



## coffeechap

Colombian natural, 17g in 36 out, 6 second preinfusion at 4bar, 30 second shot, 4 oz of organic full fat milk. Funky natural with summer fruits delicious


----------



## MildredM

Hello Monday ?


----------



## Sparkyx

@MildredM are you offering lessons to forum members? I could do with some help. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

^^^ haha distance pouring may be a bit messy!!!


----------



## Obnic

Guests here today so I'm flaring:










It's all about the 'microfibres'.


----------



## Hasi

Happy Tues!


----------



## Cooffe

Something a bit more peculiar: Vietnamese Egg Coffee


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Cooffe said:


> Something a bit more peculiar: Vietnamese Egg Coffee
> <img alt="67591991_327425591470540_3368059554762850304_n.thumb.jpg.5ddf16ac16343d67de91254c983c5ad1.jpg" data-fileid="31168" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/67591991_327425591470540_3368059554762850304_n.thumb.jpg.5ddf16ac16343d67de91254c983c5ad1.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


How do you make it?


----------



## ashcroc

MediumRoastSteam said:


> How do you make it?


YouTube has tons of vids.


----------



## Cooffe

MediumRoastSteam said:


> How do you make it?


 I got 2 egg yolks, whisked them a bit with some vanilla extract, then added 4 tbsp of condensed milk (the stuff you use to make caramel). Whisk it for a good few minutes so the eggs go light and airy. Pulled a shot of double espresso (should be done with a Phin and some robusta beans but I went against the grain...). Mix it in and give it a sip! Using red lion eggs is fine as they've been pasteurised AFAIK.

It was an odd flavour. I won't be having it again in a hurry, but also won't be saying no if I were offered it. Make sure your cup is adequately heated!


----------



## richwade80

Been busy tearing sh1t up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> Been busy tearing sh1t up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


have you started a renovation thread yet?


----------



## joey24dirt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnycooper29

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid

richwade80 said:


> Been busy tearing sh1t up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 How did you stop the cup sliding off the table??


----------



## richwade80

Hasi said:


> have you started a renovation thread yet?


I'm tempted... it's been interesting so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80

The Systemic Kid said:


> How did you stop the cup sliding off the table??


It's all level, I just have a short left leg.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> It's all level, I just have a short left leg.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thus standing at stairs the whole time on Lever Day...


----------



## xpresso

I have a long stand going spare.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> I have a long stand going spare.
> 
> Jon.


 getting divorced?


----------



## MildredM

It's a beautiful sunny day . . . But it's cool to be indoors


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> It's a beautiful sunny day . . . But it's cool to be indoors
> 
> View attachment 31186


 Ah .. you got Ian a fur scarf and his own cup .. how thoughtful.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Ah .. you got Ian a fur scarf and his own cup .. how thoughtful.
> 
> Jon.


 I bet his is the one she already took a sip from...


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> I bet his is the one she already took a sip from...


 I think Ian would willing share his coffee with me, just as he would his birthday presents and new toys!!


----------



## xpresso

Are they / is it mains or battery powered ?.

Jon.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkyx

Blame the kitten 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkyx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic

Sparkyx said:


> Blame the kitten


Brilliant. Is that a British Blue? I have three korats arriving in three weeks so this may be the last 'all in the cup' pour I manage.

<img alt="IMG_3182.thumb.jpg.f6357c9922bd8c45ee23c4d130cee9ee.jpg" data-fileid="31544" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/IMG_3182.thumb.jpg.f6357c9922bd8c45ee23c4d130cee9ee.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">

Sadly, only have the titanic hangover to blame for this feeble effort.


----------



## MildredM

No cats here!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> No cats here!
> 
> View attachment 31548


 I am impressed if that was done totally on the La Pavoni ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> I am impressed if that was done totally on the La Pavoni ?


 It's all down to having the right size single hole nozzle with the right amount of shininess ?


----------



## Sparkyx

Obnic said:


> Brilliant. Is that a British Blue? I have three korats arriving in three weeks so this may be the last 'all in the cup' pour I manage.
> 
> <img alt="IMG_3182.thumb.jpg.f6357c9922bd8c45ee23c4d130cee9ee.jpg" data-fileid="31544" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/IMG_3182.thumb.jpg.f6357c9922bd8c45ee23c4d130cee9ee.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> Sadly, only have the titanic hangover to blame for this feeble effort.


Russian blue, it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> It's all down to having the right size single hole nozzle with the right amount of shininess ?


 What size would that be then ?.....????


----------



## MildredM




----------



## simontc

When a tulip goes wrong make a.... vampire giving flight?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic

simontc said:


> When a tulip goes wrong make a.... vampire giving flight?


Dude, you're dark. I see an angel.


----------



## simontc

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Someone slurped before I took the pic ?


----------



## richwade80

Got to keep the joiners happy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

Sometimes I get a really open tulip- big gaps between the layers. I really like how it looks. Haha.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tobyjrn6

Babe of the day


----------



## Obnic

There's some real talent happening on this forum just now.


----------



## ashcroc

Obnic said:


> There's some real talent happening on this forum just now.


My lesser talented splodge this morning didn't deserve a photo! Luckily, a shake of choc hides my ineptitude quite nicely.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Coffee Compass Rocko Mountain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

BIRD TIME!










PS: on the old LaPav, eat this@joey24dirt and screw them swans!!


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> BIRD TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: on the old LaPav, eat this@joey24dirt and screw them swans!!


That looks positively Jurassic!


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Hasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIRD TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: on the old LaPav, eat this@joey24dirt and screw them swans!!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks positively Jurassic!
Click to expand...

 

well, what would one expect to run from a jurassic machine?


----------



## MildredM

Roadkill, more like ?


----------



## simontc

Cartwheel coffee misspent youth... wheatsheaf
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Roadkill, more like ?


 Hey fatalpants, how about getting out of your car and pour a better bird?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Hey fatalpants, how about getting out of your car and pour a better bird?


Ho! Far to busy here .... some of us have lounging around to do while others keep a close eye on post count and forthcoming surprise celebrations 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Ho! Far to busy here .... some of us have lounging around to do while others keep a close eye on post count and forthcoming surprise celebrations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 surprise celebrations?! Haven't heard of any... oh wait... oh you spoilt it!! Must've been for me then!


----------



## simontc

So... I cant do a swan









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

First one is always a struggle, second one much better!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> First one is always a struggle, second one much better!
> 
> View attachment 32121
> 
> 
> View attachment 32122


 Very good , it is all about the nozzle hole size ????? ????


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Very good , it is all about the nozzle hole size ????? ????


 First one was given a brush-off...


----------



## jj-x-ray

Latte butt anyone?

I'm still struggling









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

jj-x-ray said:


> Latte butt anyone?
> 
> I'm still struggling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It's pants 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

jj-x-ray said:


> Latte butt anyone?
> 
> I'm still struggling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 I was thinking Kylie Minogue ?


----------



## Mattius2




----------



## Mattius2

Poorly placed flash sorry. Improving though


----------



## KTD

Mattius2 said:


> <img alt="20190924_191702.thumb.jpg.138310c7042bbd2f7b64ab386dccc991.jpg" data-fileid="32378" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_09/20190924_191702.thumb.jpg.138310c7042bbd2f7b64ab386dccc991.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Nice.

We all know what happens next. Pick the cup up and the latte art slides straight off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys

Since its autumn I've done a leaf..,


----------



## Brad1234

Winged tulip and a bad rose ?


----------



## MildredM

Love my Londo ?


----------



## Spooks

Still getting used to my new machine but reasonably pleased with these this am


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Coffee Compass Rocko Mountain


Any good? Strawberries, peach and chocolate in the notes.


----------



## christos_geo

Swan got it in the neck..









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad1234




----------



## Brad1234

Not from my home machine this time but from the coffee shop I work in


----------



## ashcroc

Brad1234 said:


> Not from my home machine this time but from the coffee shop I work in
> <img alt="FCD6CC1C-F0FE-46C7-9E16-FE7141D71751.thumb.jpeg.71d2290febe4eace4c94b3100a824ebf.jpeg" data-fileid="32679" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/FCD6CC1C-F0FE-46C7-9E16-FE7141D71751.thumb.jpeg.71d2290febe4eace4c94b3100a824ebf.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="30282427-6CB1-4234-B38B-EC407D7CEE68.thumb.jpeg.87639dbcc883c639e112f768fe183229.jpeg" data-fileid="32680" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/30282427-6CB1-4234-B38B-EC407D7CEE68.thumb.jpeg.87639dbcc883c639e112f768fe183229.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="275D7DE2-7450-4054-BC1B-D5E503DE3671.thumb.jpeg.0da4aacca8777dc70a0eab888386a6b4.jpeg" data-fileid="32681" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/275D7DE2-7450-4054-BC1B-D5E503DE3671.thumb.jpeg.0da4aacca8777dc70a0eab888386a6b4.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="7CB366C2-1CB9-4790-A2BC-9D29A1BC2153.thumb.jpeg.a7ba032c49a7875dc8bf10a129e6b533.jpeg" data-fileid="32682" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/7CB366C2-1CB9-4790-A2BC-9D29A1BC2153.thumb.jpeg.a7ba032c49a7875dc8bf10a129e6b533.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="48EA4471-5269-4832-86C6-7A6BE60EBB84.thumb.jpeg.a9940f8210c79791d6113eff5feeeb8d.jpeg" data-fileid="32683" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/48EA4471-5269-4832-86C6-7A6BE60EBB84.thumb.jpeg.a9940f8210c79791d6113eff5feeeb8d.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="3BA92607-49B8-4CB9-B691-F1904F9BFBF8.thumb.jpeg.44a991e6507700d4c18599e7880e4858.jpeg" data-fileid="32684" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/3BA92607-49B8-4CB9-B691-F1904F9BFBF8.thumb.jpeg.44a991e6507700d4c18599e7880e4858.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="6F1B4F27-06EF-4F59-B6CE-8A78BC5AD361.thumb.jpeg.b486c161f8a3cbeacd77198f9e75e4bc.jpeg" data-fileid="32685" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/6F1B4F27-06EF-4F59-B6CE-8A78BC5AD361.thumb.jpeg.b486c161f8a3cbeacd77198f9e75e4bc.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="F10898DC-65CB-40C1-9D70-08AF727E8764.thumb.jpeg.7b6e43f3f20047c7a2135da1f52d4c4b.jpeg" data-fileid="32686" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/F10898DC-65CB-40C1-9D70-08AF727E8764.thumb.jpeg.7b6e43f3f20047c7a2135da1f52d4c4b.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="F930D7BF-AC07-41B7-9EF9-7811EA58D410.thumb.jpeg.0103f008fa56f14ab9c90f124d1abaf6.jpeg" data-fileid="32687" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/F930D7BF-AC07-41B7-9EF9-7811EA58D410.thumb.jpeg.0103f008fa56f14ab9c90f124d1abaf6.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="E4FC38A8-E1C6-4D67-AA1A-0998AD52F382.thumb.jpeg.9fa29964db2c68242cf80e4c09a30f75.jpeg" data-fileid="32688" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/E4FC38A8-E1C6-4D67-AA1A-0998AD52F382.thumb.jpeg.9fa29964db2c68242cf80e4c09a30f75.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="E91DAB46-394E-4B64-8595-D94648B89B80.thumb.jpeg.834ea4c50dd026c01f24f9fd56b09be8.jpeg" data-fileid="32689" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/E91DAB46-394E-4B64-8595-D94648B89B80.thumb.jpeg.834ea4c50dd026c01f24f9fd56b09be8.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="B4F01E55-8E8C-40CB-B7BD-CC6EC5A0EF7A.thumb.jpeg.0ba56bcb821e125deb5228ecc8cf55ad.jpeg" data-fileid="32690" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/B4F01E55-8E8C-40CB-B7BD-CC6EC5A0EF7A.thumb.jpeg.0ba56bcb821e125deb5228ecc8cf55ad.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="92E55636-4256-41D1-AC04-AFF36A8DBBC5.thumb.jpeg.173b6ee0960c0f30302bab26d3ee2df3.jpeg" data-fileid="32691" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/92E55636-4256-41D1-AC04-AFF36A8DBBC5.thumb.jpeg.173b6ee0960c0f30302bab26d3ee2df3.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="BD73BB69-51A4-4C4E-B1D8-FA21D111188C.thumb.jpeg.7ec5eeb541ea332aafb224975f29d532.jpeg" data-fileid="32692" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/BD73BB69-51A4-4C4E-B1D8-FA21D111188C.thumb.jpeg.7ec5eeb541ea332aafb224975f29d532.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Very nice.
Where did the latte art dice come from?


----------



## Brad1234

ashcroc said:


> Very nice.
> Where did the latte art dice come from?


 It's not mine it's my works! But the owner of my coffee shop has a dice designed around his latte art specifically. I imagine they sent him them as they it of stock online.


----------



## simontc

What shop do you work in?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic

I'm almost embarrassed to post here now. There is so much talent on here!

Rocko Mountain Natural from CoffeeCompass. Just a massive hit of cherry brandy / pruno type booze and dark chocolate.


----------



## catpuccino

One day I'll even it out....


----------



## Hasi

Obnic said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to post here now. There is so much talent on here!
> 
> Rocko Mountain Natural from CoffeeCompass. Just a massive hit of cherry brandy / pruno type booze and dark chocolate.


maybe but the bottle aside for a moment and go practise?


----------



## simontc

Was chuffed with this one









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad1234

Been busy at work ☕


----------



## DDoe

Brad1234 said:


> Been busy at work ☕
> 
> View attachment 33004
> 
> 
> View attachment 33005
> 
> 
> View attachment 33006
> 
> 
> View attachment 33007
> 
> 
> View attachment 33008
> 
> 
> View attachment 33009
> 
> 
> View attachment 33010
> 
> 
> View attachment 33011
> 
> 
> View attachment 33012


 Now that's just showing off!!! ? ? .

I've never tried latte art....maybe one day.


----------



## Planter

DDoe said:


> Now that's just showing off!!!   .
> I've never tried latte art....maybe one day.


How have you never tried it? Isn't it something you always try? Even if it's just looks a mess like mine do.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DDoe

Planter said:


> How have you never tried it? Isn't it something you always try? Even if it's just looks a mess like mine do.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 I haven't really had the time.

I always seem to be making a cup of tea for hubby alongside my coffee so never get the chance to play.


----------



## Planter

DDoe said:


> I haven't really had the time.
> 
> I always seem to be making a cup of tea for hubby alongside my coffee so never get the chance to play.


 Fair enough, it probably takes me about 10 seconds longer to attempt it, but still always looks a mess, so may aswell not bother.


----------



## MildredM

Ian has just decided he walnuts to crack it. He's pouring all of his now - he's got the steaming ok, and the base, but not the next stage! But he is trying!!!


----------



## Planter

MildredM said:


> Ian has just decided *he walnuts to crack it*. He's pouring all of his now - he's got the steaming ok, and the base, but not the next stage! But he is trying!!!


 Sounds intriguing ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Ian has just decided he walnuts to crack it. He's pouring all of his now - he's got the steaming ok, and the base, but not the next stage! But he is trying!!!


 I've heard of almond milk ?


----------



## MildredM

Planter said:


> Sounds intriguing ?


 Stupid spell checker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, maybe he does like to crack his walnuts, who knows ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> I've heard of almond milk ?


 That's it. I'm done with this forum. No one likes my posts and they only make fun of me these days. I'm going to go and . . . crack Ian's walnuts now *floince*


----------



## Planter

MildredM said:


> Stupid spell checker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, maybe he does like to crack his walnuts, who knows ?


 I wont ask for a video


----------



## Nicknak

Planter said:


> I wont ask for a video


 You should ?

Floince sounds posh , how does one do that @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> You should ?
> 
> Floince sounds posh , how does one do that @MildredM


 Look here, if you don't know what floincing is at your age, you haven't been married to the right woman ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Look here, if you don't know what floincing is at your age, you haven't been married to the right woman ?


 She just said she is willing to try if you give a little more info and of course a video ?


----------



## simontc

Its weird- I started with Rosetta when I first tried latte art, couldn't do tulips at all. Cracked tulips and... these always look shitty. I might blame my jug... cheap Andrew james thing with a crappy spout... however I think it's probably me more than the jug









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tobyjrn6

First of the day today at rave


----------



## MildredM

The swans head ? Ian is a quick learner!!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> The swans head  Ian is a quick learner!!
> 
> <img alt="3DD2F383-FA75-4F5D-AE77-D4F24E4710E7.thumb.jpeg.dfb5392d83c21d2701bf3ce5aca99852.jpeg" data-fileid="33053" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/3DD2F383-FA75-4F5D-AE77-D4F24E4710E7.thumb.jpeg.dfb5392d83c21d2701bf3ce5aca99852.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


you're supposed to pour this after the rest of the damn swan


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The swans head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian is a quick learner!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're supposed to pour this after the rest of the damn swan
Click to expand...

 He did . . . The swan was underneath looking for whatever it is that swans look for ?


----------



## MildredM

Cheers ☕☕?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Cheers ️️
> 
> <img alt="00645FBB-6278-44C5-913D-8770F3AF1ADD.thumb.jpeg.660e74887f02ae5c44bb6a97bbfc17c8.jpeg" data-fileid="33075" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/00645FBB-6278-44C5-913D-8770F3AF1ADD.thumb.jpeg.660e74887f02ae5c44bb6a97bbfc17c8.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Ian's getting better!


----------



## MildredM

Just waiting for the watershed for Ian's tulip . . .









That was yesterday!

Look at today's showstopper - much better ?? (that's hers and his btw)!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Just waiting for the watershed for Ian's tulip . . .
> 
> <img alt="B24268B9-B752-45BA-84A3-46A048043BD2.thumb.jpeg.40386623d8fd3a4754792379e28e29b4.jpeg" data-fileid="33093" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/B24268B9-B752-45BA-84A3-46A048043BD2.thumb.jpeg.40386623d8fd3a4754792379e28e29b4.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> That was yesterday!
> Look at today's showstopper - much better  (that's hers and his btw)!
> <img alt="E9946401-5432-45D2-A2E5-8A61D039F11D.thumb.jpeg.60adf26af90d531902613353f29301eb.jpeg" data-fileid="33094" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/E9946401-5432-45D2-A2E5-8A61D039F11D.thumb.jpeg.60adf26af90d531902613353f29301eb.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


very much prefer the offensive one. You don't see these pours in public too often...


----------



## MildredM

Is this day 4 ? he's coming along a treat!


----------



## Jacko112

Is this the beginning of the latte art advent calendar @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> Is this the beginning of the latte art advent calendar @MildredM


 That's gone and done it - Advent? As in CHRISTMAS?? I'm off ??


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

First time posting in here for a while. Knocked this it this morning though. Yummy!! ?


----------



## joey24dirt

It's been a wee while...










From this morning. Went down a treat 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Crocus from Ian yesterday  he was well chuffed!!


----------



## M_H_S

The handle flew off this flatwhite!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## christos_geo

I struggle with the neck. It's either too fat or non existent.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

christos_geo said:


> I struggle with the neck. It's either too fat or non existent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


come on, it's getting cold out there... dude needs to fluff up!


----------



## catpuccino

Hot chocolate counts too right? Tis the season.


----------



## Deidre

catpuccino said:


> Hot chocolate counts too right? Tis the season.
> 
> View attachment 33675


 When I've had too much caffeine, this is exactly what I do (but my art is not nearly as stellar)!?


----------



## MildredM

[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]Free pour Monday - Ian really has the crocus thing cracked now!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> [IMG alt="imageproxy.php?img=&key=519b442b6d5b911704c552c73e4785bfe7687d89f5fce1d50e199c159103c672" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="imageproxy.php?img=&key=519b442b6d5b911704c552c73e4785bfe7687d89f5fce1d50e199c159103c672" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]Free pour Monday - Ian really has the crocus thing cracked now!
> <img alt="4B0BCDAF-B014-4182-A1D0-351A6A0DBCBC.thumb.jpeg.5af833fe0db8baeeccbab1766ce580ef.jpeg" data-fileid="33679" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/4B0BCDAF-B014-4182-A1D0-351A6A0DBCBC.thumb.jpeg.5af833fe0db8baeeccbab1766ce580ef.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="DBF0736A-BB2F-4804-8FA8-6E20E957B468.thumb.jpeg.dc8255c0533397e3fd469da520bc4572.jpeg" data-fileid="33680" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/DBF0736A-BB2F-4804-8FA8-6E20E957B468.thumb.jpeg.dc8255c0533397e3fd469da520bc4572.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


It's still Monday up north?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> It's still Monday up north?


 It's going to be a loooong week ?


----------



## Brad1234

Work pours ☕


----------



## tobyjrn6

Brad1234 said:


> Work pours ☕
> 
> View attachment 33736
> 
> 
> View attachment 33737
> 
> 
> View attachment 33738
> 
> 
> View attachment 33739
> 
> 
> View attachment 33740
> 
> 
> View attachment 33742
> 
> 
> View attachment 33743
> 
> 
> View attachment 33744


 a god among men


----------



## catpuccino

Occurred to me I've never poured into glass before. So, got one of these Hario double walled out the cupboard. Not the best...kind of hard.


----------



## catpuccino

The classic 'its trying to escape the cup' style


----------



## joey24dirt

It's been a while. Texturing milk on this DB is amazing....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

@joey24dirt i still don't know how you get milk that good... it's insane, and those cups are small!


----------



## joey24dirt

Cooffe said:


> @joey24dirt i still don't know how you get milk that good... it's insane, and those cups are small!


Practice and a bit more... then some more haha. Pressure was on when you came over though. I failed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

joey24dirt said:


> Practice and a bit more... then some more haha. Pressure was on when you came over though. I failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I mean I wouldn't like to comment... ?


----------



## M_H_S

Cooffe said:


> @joey24dirt i still don't know how you get milk that good... it's insane, and those cups are small!


Scot Rao in a Decent Espresso video said no air should be introduced past 40 degrees Celsius. Do you already do that?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S

joey24dirt said:


> It's been a while. Texturing milk on this DB is amazing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you rate it over the Nuova Simonelli even though you said it's half the power?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

M_H_S said:


> So you rate it over the Nuova Simonelli even though you said it's half the power?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah I do. The simonelli was a great machine, and when I say half power, in real terms it's going from 3-4 seconds for milk to maybe 10-11 seconds on the sage. Still really quick but gives you enough time to get sorted. I'm maybe steaming 200ml of milk so not huge amounts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squidgyblack

Anyone managed to get a decent pour with oat milk? I always seem to struggle, this is about the best I've got using Oatly barista, might give Minor Figures a shot.


----------



## tobyjrn6

Squidgyblack said:


> Anyone managed to get a decent pour with oat milk? I always seem to struggle, this is about the best I've got using Oatly barista, might give Minor Figures a shot.
> <img alt="IMG_20191128_175610.thumb.jpg.922e6b2d07f99af1d19d9bcd11330f0b.jpg" data-fileid="34121" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/IMG_20191128_175610.thumb.jpg.922e6b2d07f99af1d19d9bcd11330f0b.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I think its a practice/getting used to the milk thing. We have oatly at work and bulbs tend to fo form ok ish but i've only just got to the point where i can get any kind of wiggle (a little bit..) stay posted for an awful attempt tomorrow

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## tobyjrn6

Squidgyblack said:


> Anyone managed to get a decent pour with oat milk? I always seem to struggle, this is about the best I've got using Oatly barista, might give Minor Figures a shot.
> 
> View attachment 34121


----------



## DDoe

tobyjrn6 said:


> View attachment 34132


 I'm awaiting new reading glasses and looking at the writing in the arrow on the container I thought it said Cat Drink (well, they are lactose intolerant after all).


----------



## Hasi

it's been a while... that guy survived Thanksgiving, but not Mrs Hasi's breakfast thirst


----------



## joey24dirt

I can never do Rosetta's !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmarc

This morning's effort


----------



## truegrace

First bit of art in about a year, tastes lush though!


----------



## chip_kara

First time using the pavoni today and first pour in a year so I'd called that milky and coarse foam art a success!?

I'd had a few sips from the espresso so wasn't the nicest flat white... but the espresso itself was good using some @Hasi beans!


----------



## Hasi

chip_kara said:


> First time using the pavoni today and first pour in a year so I'd called that milky and coarse foam art a success!
> I'd had a few sips from the espresso so wasn't the nicest flat white... but the espresso itself was good using some @Hasi beans!
> <img alt="IMG_20191230_140049.thumb.jpg.58a68572d8121b4251e62de177fe1abf.jpg" data-fileid="34877" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/IMG_20191230_140049.thumb.jpg.58a68572d8121b4251e62de177fe1abf.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


oh hi!
that's where them beans get extracted to these days 

enjoy it while it lasts, haha...!


----------



## MildredM

Well, 2020 has got off to a pour start ???? Happy New Year everyone ?


----------



## simontc

Layering time









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad1234

Recent work ventures. Definitely improving.


----------



## Hasi

haha, that squirrel  genius!!


----------



## simontc

Brad1234 said:


> Recent work ventures. Definitely improving.
> <img alt="69F06A6F-6D32-4885-AC8E-C677E270B9E4.thumb.jpeg.daeb002c5a2104fdaca2618c4b5fa3c4.jpeg" data-fileid="34984" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/69F06A6F-6D32-4885-AC8E-C677E270B9E4.thumb.jpeg.daeb002c5a2104fdaca2618c4b5fa3c4.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="B92B625C-6D8A-4923-AB08-339E3F6FD934.thumb.jpeg.ca46b021442f23fc102f4c6bf2630a2d.jpeg" data-fileid="34985" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/B92B625C-6D8A-4923-AB08-339E3F6FD934.thumb.jpeg.ca46b021442f23fc102f4c6bf2630a2d.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="216246DB-2344-487B-B4EC-EBEC6BDB12FC.thumb.jpeg.22bd035403a1440022fcf8e3e7895f7d.jpeg" data-fileid="34986" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/216246DB-2344-487B-B4EC-EBEC6BDB12FC.thumb.jpeg.22bd035403a1440022fcf8e3e7895f7d.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="67238AD0-5B77-4FDE-BB3A-33EA50F661B8.thumb.jpeg.466445a98cce4ea84aaed2aa898db047.jpeg" data-fileid="34987" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/67238AD0-5B77-4FDE-BB3A-33EA50F661B8.thumb.jpeg.466445a98cce4ea84aaed2aa898db047.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="7AC4C8F1-A727-4F3F-8957-D449E733E812.thumb.jpeg.1d3588586df40c8f3bc2f086e1aa5be4.jpeg" data-fileid="34988" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/7AC4C8F1-A727-4F3F-8957-D449E733E812.thumb.jpeg.1d3588586df40c8f3bc2f086e1aa5be4.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="08F949B7-7C8F-4D5F-ACE3-F72C33E1D6CC.thumb.jpeg.01b3e76d9bb8e29224d2516a6e29ea28.jpeg" data-fileid="34989" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/08F949B7-7C8F-4D5F-ACE3-F72C33E1D6CC.thumb.jpeg.01b3e76d9bb8e29224d2516a6e29ea28.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="047CE8BE-6187-4A5E-8760-058CE53E48D2.thumb.jpeg.6bd176a1a8198fd69a091f8397e1b11e.jpeg" data-fileid="34990" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/047CE8BE-6187-4A5E-8760-058CE53E48D2.thumb.jpeg.6bd176a1a8198fd69a091f8397e1b11e.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="CC060DF0-FB35-44C0-848A-D8F95D6DEA00.thumb.jpeg.969b8dd0df26031c50662d2f4cd4b74d.jpeg" data-fileid="34991" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/CC060DF0-FB35-44C0-848A-D8F95D6DEA00.thumb.jpeg.969b8dd0df26031c50662d2f4cd4b74d.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="160599BB-5531-4B34-AC4F-48EC0A5C5E4F.thumb.jpeg.ccc38073569c75efa7586817a3af6fa3.jpeg" data-fileid="34992" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/160599BB-5531-4B34-AC4F-48EC0A5C5E4F.thumb.jpeg.ccc38073569c75efa7586817a3af6fa3.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="990BD92A-A85E-4052-8A53-1F655DA2CBFF.thumb.jpeg.ba3c2c29bfe1c9af907c6004ab8882a4.jpeg" data-fileid="34993" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/990BD92A-A85E-4052-8A53-1F655DA2CBFF.thumb.jpeg.ba3c2c29bfe1c9af907c6004ab8882a4.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="C93B3C38-45C8-49A8-97A4-F104E32FE902.thumb.jpeg.eddcab7c9761ec21ae91ece89f9bbfbc.jpeg" data-fileid="34994" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/C93B3C38-45C8-49A8-97A4-F104E32FE902.thumb.jpeg.eddcab7c9761ec21ae91ece89f9bbfbc.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="8833EB38-8FD8-41B4-AAC5-EDAE04286AA7.thumb.jpeg.3a5f16636022da161b03775e055d6006.jpeg" data-fileid="34995" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/8833EB38-8FD8-41B4-AAC5-EDAE04286AA7.thumb.jpeg.3a5f16636022da161b03775e055d6006.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="8422478F-92C6-425A-8EA1-80A8CB13908D.thumb.jpeg.6b45c5430160066c35394826788efd70.jpeg" data-fileid="34996" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/8422478F-92C6-425A-8EA1-80A8CB13908D.thumb.jpeg.6b45c5430160066c35394826788efd70.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="2F2E78DC-584A-40FA-AF12-A0A026357743.thumb.jpeg.7317d3d3e8060dda76fe9a6121120e03.jpeg" data-fileid="34997" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/2F2E78DC-584A-40FA-AF12-A0A026357743.thumb.jpeg.7317d3d3e8060dda76fe9a6121120e03.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="FAEAF547-C672-4EB7-A2AE-210C2E8A1D76.thumb.jpeg.e65064e2fd2eaa75068991ec8e68fb24.jpeg" data-fileid="34998" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/FAEAF547-C672-4EB7-A2AE-210C2E8A1D76.thumb.jpeg.e65064e2fd2eaa75068991ec8e68fb24.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="55FA51DD-92E6-4995-8BFE-5E5D9A5D80A5.thumb.jpeg.ac5bb33e979120f0df314842a7dd8e9a.jpeg" data-fileid="34999" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/55FA51DD-92E6-4995-8BFE-5E5D9A5D80A5.thumb.jpeg.ac5bb33e979120f0df314842a7dd8e9a.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


How on earth is this all possible free pouring!!!! Video of the squirrel so us mortals can have a go!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

simontc said:


> How on earth is this all possible free pouring!!!! Video of the squirrel so us mortals can have a go!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I might be repeating myself...










it's fairly simple tbh


----------



## tommyp215

Not quite a swan but some sort of water fowl maybe a Grebe.


----------



## J_Fo

Not posted a pic for a while. Not great but I'm improving!! (Low bar tbf...???)


----------



## Scotford

@Brad1234 I know where you work!

I'm very very rarely on the tools these days (such a busy boyyyy) but here's the one snap I have from recent times:


----------



## sjm85

The standard here is ridiculously high ?

In the interested of inclusiveness, I'm more than happy to bring the average down a bit....

This was pretty good for me and my Gaggia.


----------



## Jollybean

Nice looking milk. Love the cups too


----------



## Brad1234

Some more work pours??


----------



## Brad1234

Scotford said:


> @Brad1234 I know where you work!
> 
> I'm very very rarely on the tools these days (such a busy boyyyy) but here's the one snap I have from recent times:


 Fancy finding you on here ?great pour my man ????


----------



## tommyp215

Brad1234 said:


> Some more work pours??
> 
> View attachment 35946
> 
> 
> View attachment 35947
> 
> 
> View attachment 35948
> 
> 
> View attachment 35949
> 
> 
> View attachment 35950
> 
> 
> View attachment 35951
> 
> 
> View attachment 35952
> 
> 
> View attachment 35953
> 
> 
> View attachment 35954
> 
> 
> View attachment 35955
> 
> 
> View attachment 35956
> 
> 
> View attachment 35957
> 
> 
> View attachment 35958


 Tekkers- Love the hanging heart


----------



## Cooffe

Just made a @Hasi drink with my feeble attempt at latte art ? (they were Matt's beans so I'm blaming that for the pour)


----------



## chip_kara

Nice that my flat whites from the pavoni are starting to look more presentable! The wand is taking a bit of getting used to.


----------



## MildredM

?


----------



## Jason11




----------



## catpuccino

Not often i try a tulipy-thing. @Hasi in the cup.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> ?
> 
> View attachment 36070


 what are you giggling at, a perfect butterfly to celebrate spring time...
also, why is that person taking a header into the cup, losing their hat?


----------



## jonnycooper29

Rubbish quality photo, and a bit of a wonky base, but I'm still very impressed with the auto steam arm of the sage bambino!









Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

Still really feeling this TripleCo Ethiopian natural Dambi Udo, jammy jammy jammy.

Upped the pre-infusion time a few seconds to grind finer which got rid of a little chalky mouthfeel that was the only downside. Looking forward to the remainig 150g and ordering another kilogram for the freezer...

This is the kind of coffee that wins over your guests ?


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Nice. What cups are they?


----------



## catpuccino

KingoftheHeath said:


> Nice. What cups are they?


 They're inker luna


----------



## mmmatron

My first half decent pour in months


----------



## TomHughes

First on this one. 
perfecting the rippled heart.

I love how this blend seems to give a really varied canvas


----------



## TomHughes

Actually looks better now I've had some!


----------



## salty

TomHughes said:


> Actually looks better now I've had some!
> 
> <img alt="764B60EC-39D9-4800-9DF8-EF0754BAD6A5.thumb.jpeg.ac37acb24e89d64cb5efa2a320849519.jpeg" data-fileid="37100" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_03/764B60EC-39D9-4800-9DF8-EF0754BAD6A5.thumb.jpeg.ac37acb24e89d64cb5efa2a320849519.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Looks like Munch - The Scream










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Fo

Not too bad (for me...)


----------



## tobyjrn6

Wfh isnt so bad









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## martinierius

catpuccino said:


> <img alt="20200329_115218.thumb.jpg.d8f07f1336baac539e868457509736aa.jpg" data-fileid="37462" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_03/20200329_115218.thumb.jpg.d8f07f1336baac539e868457509736aa.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Please post in "what are you drinking" with recipe! Are they any good? (Friedhats)


----------



## Marocchino

My wife's best so far! Who knows, maybe we'll have tulips tomorrow ?


----------



## Cooffe

Today's rosetta


----------



## Saltedcheesepie

hello everyone! Stay healthy and have coffee!


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## jj-x-ray

My heart's are getting better. Think I need a bigger cup as I run out of space too quickly.
Hardest thing for me is getting the milk consistency right. If I bugger that up the milk either sinks or is too frothy.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## TomHughes

Joe shorrock said:


> View attachment 37837


 Very nice, which jug to you use?


----------



## Joe shorrock

TomHughes said:


> Very nice, which jug to you use?


 Hi I use a WPM 450ml sharp spout and a Olympia (cheap) round spout 300ml

i froth milk in a motta 500ml and pour into one of those too


----------



## tobyjrn6

jj-x-ray said:


> My heart's are getting better. Think I need a bigger cup as I run out of space too quickly.
> 
> Hardest thing for me is getting the milk consistency right. If I bugger that up the milk either sinks or is too frothy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


You still have loads of space there. And i think your sinking vs too frothy issue (at least on the sinking side of things) is you can tell from this pour that youre not pouring from close enough to the surface of the coffee and then not lifting enough at the end. It does just take time to get used to how the milk flows. If you can, take a vid and will see if i can advise if u like

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino

Joe shorrock said:


> Hi I use a WPM 450ml sharp spout and a Olympia (cheap) round spout 300ml
> 
> i froth milk in a motta 500ml and pour into one of those too


 You're obviously doing something right!
Still no tulips for us ??


----------



## Marocchino

Happy Easter


----------



## Joe shorrock

Tasty flat white


----------



## catpuccino

Not the best pour but made for a nice enough picture ?


----------



## Badgerman

Loving the Mara X. Merry Easter!


----------



## MildredM

Happy Easter, CFUK friends ?


----------



## catpuccino

MildredM said:


> Happy Easter, CFUK friends ?
> 
> View attachment 37957


 Hello good boy! Happy easter. What's this egg? I dont recognise it and....I've "seen" a few in my time :classic_ninja:


----------



## MildredM

catpuccino said:


> Hello good boy! Happy easter. What's this egg? I dont recognise it and....I've "seen" a few in my time :classic_ninja:


 It was a Heston thing and way too sickly!!!!! Banana kind if filling. I managed half of mine and donated the other half to Ian!!


----------



## bigsav

Happy Easter! 
Still lots of work to do but it finally feels like I'm getting some kind of consistent pours.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tobyjrn6

Swanny in my new loveramics









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock

Layered tulip latte ⏰


----------



## catpuccino

Tulip tulip.


----------



## salty

catpuccino said:


> Tulip tulip.
> <img alt="20200429_134823.thumb.jpg.a255894d672c8206d11ab440d133da50.jpg" data-fileid="38858" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_04/20200429_134823.thumb.jpg.a255894d672c8206d11ab440d133da50.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Classy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock

Flat white


----------



## tobyjrn6

Todays working from home pours - i bring you: fat swan and wavy tulip that ran out of space for more bulbs









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## christos_geo

When a swan fails you, flip it round and pretend you were always going for ape MRI
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnzy

got some coffee from dark arts this morning! A stunning natural from Nicaragua!


----------



## cuprajake

No where near any of the stuff in here but the first one of mine that doesn't look like a body part 😂


----------



## Joe shorrock

Finding a rhythm with the WPM pitcher


----------



## Joe shorrock

View attachment 39658


----------



## richwade80

Holy Cannoli Batman!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsav

Enjoying the Brazilian from Pharmacie. Still getting to grips with the La Pavoni after nearly a year!









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## tobyjrn6

First pour into the red brick i trekked 7 miles to collect from Square Mile. I may have just peaked as a human


----------



## Joe shorrock

Trying to wing tulip


----------



## hotmetal

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock

Nice coffee from machina atm


----------



## cuprajake

Still on the rave fudge


----------



## cuprajake

Oat milk too😂


----------



## Joe shorrock

Loving the handless wpm pitcher atm


----------



## richwade80

Breakfast!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock

Tasty flat white


----------



## tobyjrn6

Dunno why but this curly Rosetta really did it for me









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmatron

Her first completely independent pour! She wasn't that impressed


----------



## TomHughes

Getting the hang of the La Pavoni

Blueberry muffin yum yum


----------



## Joe shorrock

Acme tulips 170ml


----------



## richwade80

breakfast










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhavelund

It's only been a year... think I might be starting to get the hang of it (and the Oatly Barista helps)!


----------



## Dunk

Bosh....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

How did you get the cup to levitate?


----------



## Dunk

The Systemic Kid said:


> How did you get the cup to levitate?


 Think it might just be a trick of the eye


----------



## Badgerman




----------



## Burnzy

🙂


----------



## richwade80

Final pour before the obligatory Two week moka pot holiday experience.


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Joe shorrock

Not bad for a sage 😅


----------



## mmmatron

Better get practicing!


----------



## KTD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

Sunday morning flat white to the end


----------



## KTD

coffeechap said:


> Sunday morning flat white to the end
> 
> <img alt="C47B89CA-3C8C-44AE-B87C-E50570DEE816.thumb.jpeg.7de25ff0781077910239c1c092c0f662.jpeg" data-fileid="44290" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/C47B89CA-3C8C-44AE-B87C-E50570DEE816.thumb.jpeg.7de25ff0781077910239c1c092c0f662.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="5D000BBA-B4E0-4814-88C9-51F0796BB206.thumb.jpeg.7c64f1aae0cfef2cd3f0340ed7870653.jpeg" data-fileid="44291" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/5D000BBA-B4E0-4814-88C9-51F0796BB206.thumb.jpeg.7c64f1aae0cfef2cd3f0340ed7870653.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Looks like the scream at the end 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

The bar has been set high this morning 😮


----------



## MildredM

And Ian's effort 😍 The pressure got to him today 🤭


----------



## coffeechap

This is my S'mug look


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's an uncanny likeness Chap.


----------



## richwade80

At my dads doing latte art practice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Happy Monday 😁 📖☕☕☕


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## coffeechap

A cheeky flat white


----------



## coffeechap




----------



## coffeechap

Delicious flat white, Rave Kenyan, full fat milk and a steady hand


----------



## coffeechap

Is it time for a latte art smack down yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u

New cup day ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Is it time for a latte art smack down yet?


 Great idea - how about organising it?


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Great idea - how about organising it?


 Ha ha, maybe someone with more time on their hands, perhaps the mods could do it ?


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> New cup day ....
> 
> View attachment 48328


 Nice, good to see you haven't lost your touch bootsy


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mrboots2u said:


> New cup day ....
> 
> View attachment 48328


 You could argue this could be framed. This looks really good, not only the coffee and the latte art, but also the cup set and the colour scheme. I'm impressed. 👍


----------



## hotmetal

Peering at it on my phone I thought there was a little doily or lace coaster mat under the cup, only now have I spotted it's the pattern on the saucer. I think I need to go to specsavers lol! Sorry for suspecting you of dubious doilyage Boots!


----------



## coffeechap

Today's entry


----------



## cuprajake

My try


----------



## hotmetal

Ran out of milk before I filled the cup. Crapatalk image tags still broken for me since yesterday.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201119/7e8c75ab20d6363a06376ee66cbaa090.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201119/7e8c75ab20d6363a06376ee66cbaa090.jpg


----------



## hotmetal

LSOL from Vagabond. 
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201121/19bbd363e1d37974b7c31d5069ac1c34.jpg


----------



## jaffro

Always forget to post a picture on a Friday in the other thread... But I was happy with today's attempt so thought I'd post it here!

Generally struggle with anything in a tulip cup other than a single heart... Find it easier in a wider shallower cup. Feel like I'm getting there now 😊


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Quackers​





​


----------



## DavecUK

I wish I could do bulk likes.....


----------



## Burnzy

Been trying to do swans, this mornings pour is the closest ive managed to get 😉


----------



## hotmetal

That's great mate! I have been thinking I should try to learn the swan but in spite of watching some videos none of my attempts have come close.


----------



## richwade80

Evening hot chocolate.

Did an Ovaltine as well for the missus, but art in that is a waste of time.


----------



## hotmetal

Rocko Mountain Reserve


----------



## richwade80

merry macchiato


----------



## Mrboots2u

jaffro said:


> Always forget to post a picture on a Friday in the other thread... But I was happy with today's attempt so thought I'd post it here!
> 
> Generally struggle with anything in a tulip cup other than a single heart... Find it easier in a wider shallower cup. Feel like I'm getting there now 😊
> 
> View attachment 48651


 Not bad , I have a stash of various tulips cups from roasters, I might get them out over Xmas and try a few stacks


----------



## 9719

Poured onto Burundi Rubanda from Goat Story for Mrs *** she state's she'd like another so couldn't have been to far of the mark


----------



## richwade80




----------



## hotmetal

Craft House Ethiopian Kercha. 
Cup is larger than my usual 7oz cos I'm cold today, but somehow I still managed to just over fill it... and I can't blame the bubbles on too fresh beans as these have rested.


----------



## Marocchino

Just finishing off the last of the Xmas chocolate. Really enjoyable just after the coffee.


----------



## sjm85

For some reason it never occurred to me to weight the milk. Is this what everyone else does?

I've noticed significant improvements/consistency since doing that. And letting the gaggia have a couple of cycles up to the steam temp of 135.


----------



## hotmetal

I don't weigh the milk, but I try to steam just a tiny bit more than I know will fill the cup so the pattern can be finished without a blob and minimal waste. (None is wasted as I drink the remainder anyway).


----------



## Marocchino

sjm85 said:


> For some reason it never occurred to me to weight the milk. Is this what everyone else does?


 Agree with @hotmetal we don't weigh out our milk and never have. Any left over after the coffee making process is used for porridge the following morning.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

sjm85 said:


> For some reason it never occurred to me to weight the milk. Is this what everyone else does?


 More important to select the right jug for the job. For example, a 500ml jug isn't good for steaming enough milk for one cup. Depending on the size of your cups - 160-180 ml minus a shot of 30-40 ml means you need around 130-150 ml of milk for each cup. You shouldn't fill any jug more than two thirds full to allow for sufficient expansion during micro-foaming.


----------



## hotmetal

Yes, as Patrick says, pick the right size jug, and fill to just below the bottom of the spout (roughly). I tend to steam in a small jug one at a time, though I do have a larger jug that I can do enough for 2. You can then pour into the smaller jug to do your art, which is another chance to mix the milk (this is what they taught us).


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

This was a jug of Kraken infused hot chocolate ready for my flask pre dog walk today


----------



## cuprajake

Good one for me 😂


----------



## hotmetal

Haha brilliant! Latte art in a measuring jug! I like the sound of Kraken infused hot chocolate, that is a masterstroke.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

hotmetal said:


> Haha brilliant! Latte art in a measuring jug! I like the sound of Kraken infused hot chocolate, that is a masterstroke.


It tastes as good as it sounds


----------



## anton78

Wifey likes to use an incomprehensibly big cup which I never fill because (a) it's a crazy amount of milk and (b) my jug isn't big enough.

Anyway, oat milk on a blend of decaf and Stewart's sunset espresso. She makes me work for it...


----------



## Rincewind

Wifey saw the cat-foam Youtube video and decided she was "avin a go"....so here is her 1st attempt at "cat-does-backstroke-in-Mr. Grumpy-cup"

i hope she improves 😂









EDIT :- how do i turn this the right way up...it was wrong and then i corrected it on my tablet...i even rotated it twice....just gave up and posted it anyway...if anyone can rotate then please do...many thanks.


----------



## hotmetal

Is it chocolate point blend?!


----------



## anton78

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Wifey saw the cat-foam Youtube video and decided she was "avin a go"....so here is her 1st attempt at "cat-does-backstroke-in-Mr. Grumpy-cup"
> i hope she improves
> <img alt="DSC_0522.thumb.JPG.2948548778bade1c0cd796a2f34e1991.JPG" data-fileid="50901" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/DSC_0522.thumb.JPG.2948548778bade1c0cd796a2f34e1991.JPG" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


It's super impressive that it stays in the cup like that.


----------



## Rincewind

hotmetal said:


> Is it chocolate point blend?!


 nope...she's just better at milk steaming than me lol


----------



## drmarc

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## richwade80

Right back at ya.


----------



## hotmetal

Ditto


----------



## coffeechap

Nom nom


----------



## anton78

coffeechap said:


> Nom nom
> 
> <img alt="7B9E1A77-386C-4F02-AA2E-7276153F7360.thumb.jpeg.8a4c84a5c7c1cacceaaff18611a7ea29.jpeg" data-fileid="50951" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/7B9E1A77-386C-4F02-AA2E-7276153F7360.thumb.jpeg.8a4c84a5c7c1cacceaaff18611a7ea29.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Needs more layers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind

Lesson learned from yesterday...don't use tablet camera; use a proper camera.

oooow missus is getting better.

Lady's and Gentlemen...i present to you a "Pig-In-Coffee" (🐖 in ☕)...2nd pic covered in chocolate to highlight "nose" etc. and now ready to drink...it was delish...."that'll do pig, that'll do"


----------



## coffeechap

anton78 said:


> Needs more layers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Fair enough


----------



## anton78

coffeechap said:


> Fair enough
> 
> <img alt="4F5035D7-56C5-4651-93EE-1CD5151654B7.thumb.jpeg.67996347d00c6b4c39ba08c66a04b1ad.jpeg" data-fileid="51058" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/4F5035D7-56C5-4651-93EE-1CD5151654B7.thumb.jpeg.67996347d00c6b4c39ba08c66a04b1ad.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


*doffs cap*


----------



## tommyp215

The perks of home working.


----------



## _HH_

For some reason I've always only done rosettas - poured my first decent heart today


----------



## Marocchino

Not in the same league as so many who have posted here - but liked this lunchtime shot.


----------



## hotmetal

Was rather happy with this one this morning. Black Cat 'Koke' Ethiopian natural, 18>38 in 30 and just the right amount of acidity and sweetness.


----------



## KTD

Trying to get good results with skimmed milk, few too many bubbles but the photo came out nice


----------



## anton78

KTD said:


> Trying to get good results with skimmed milk, few too many bubbles but the photo came out nice
> 
> View attachment 52442


 The steam really adds to the atmosphere!


----------



## Zeak

Happy Friday erryone


----------



## Burnzy

Nice lil one from yesterday! Its a washed Kenyan from strangers i am loving atm!


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## KTD

Yemen/java...


----------



## Adam_e91

Made with Black Cat Coffee's signature blend!


----------



## drmarc

Happy Friday!


----------



## GSaleh

Cheers


----------



## GSaleh

Evening coffee...😅


----------



## Marocchino

GSaleh said:


> Evening coffee...😅


 Nice! Like your cup.


----------



## GSaleh

Let's keep this going...


----------



## _HH_

It's a bit lop-sided, but I'm really enjoying steaming on the Decent


----------



## _HH_

Morning!


----------



## GSaleh




----------



## _HH_

GSaleh said:


> View attachment 54917


 It's great watching your progression @GSaleh - looking good! 🙂


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Quite an acidic bean - hence the appearance of bubbles


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Quite an acidic bean - hence the appearance of bubbles
> 
> View attachment 55360


 Rest longer...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

10 days post roast.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> 10 days post roast.


  rest longer... 14 days


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> rest longer... 14 days


 Cough🤣









today's flat white


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## InfamousTuba

Thought I would start using the classic for milk drinks again


----------



## GSaleh

Working on my tulips. 🌷


----------



## GSaleh

Cortado


----------



## GSaleh

Flat White


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thank you to @Norvin for sending me a sample of his roasts - enjoyed this morning as a couple of flat whites.


----------



## Burnzy

Nice rocko from dark arts!


----------



## drmarc

A little lop-sided, but not too bad


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## DavecUK

I really should drink more lattes so I can practice.


----------



## hotmetal

View attachment 52440


----------



## The Systemic Kid

​


----------

